# RCCL trip report!  Freedom in Eastern Car Jan 26-Feb 2, 2014



## bumbershoot

Hi!  

I figure we can post trip reports here since there's nowhere else to do it.  And where better to get a full picture of a person's experience on a cruise than in a report?

I'm Molly, the hubster is Robert, and our kidlet (9 years old at the time of writing this and at the time of the cruise) Eamon.  (that's said "a" like the letter A then "mun".  Not like "amen". That's been asked before!)

After being convinced by my cousin to take our first DCL cruise last February, we got off the ship full of wonder.  We had enjoyed almost all of the cruise, and wondered if we were just plain old cruise lovers or if we were now, as we called it, Disney Cruise Snobs.

We got home, found a really interesting itinerary on RCCL (DH and I had honeymooned on Radiance so we were partial to that line), and booked it, babeee.  Then we had a nice, long wait. 

Since we are not the most patient people, we took a 4 day DCL cruise in October.  That time we stayed in an inside cabin on Dream instead of a category V cabin, so it was definitely different!    When we embarked on that cruise, Freedom was docked nearby and we were so jealous of the people going on Freedom!  We liked our cruise, but we were so curious.

But by the time our Freedom cruise rolled around, we were EXCITED!!!!

As anyone who read my January reports from WDW or Universal knows, my son and I were sick as dogs for most of those days.  We got "that thing, the lung thing with the cough that EVERYONE had in January" (as I describe it when talking to people), almost immediately after landing in Orlando.  And our whole time, other than participating in the Marathon Weekend events, was just spent madly trying to get better so we could actually take our cruise.

So we were exhausted AND excited.  



Our cruise involved 3 sea days and 3 stops.  CocoCay was the first full day, two sea days after, and San Juan and St Maarten were the other stops before another sea day before we arrived in Port Canaveral.  We love being at sea, and those stops just sounded awesome to us.


Photobucket is working madly right now, so I'll post this overview of the trip, and throw some pictures up in the next one!


----------



## sdlong329

We sailed Freedom of the Seas on January 5, 2014 ... including a stop at Labadee.  We were less than thrilled with the ship ... were very disappointed in the outward absence of customer service on the ship, and blatant disregard for care of just about anything.  

Personally, if anyone sails RCCL ... and you are sailing to their private island ... I would suggest staying on the ship.  It's reminiscent of a 40 year old (abandoned) amusement park.  The lack of organization and common sense on the ship translates well to their island.  The lousy lay-out of the ship, and traffic-jam of trying to sell you flea market merchandise in the atrium was an all-time low.

Yes, I am a Disney SNOB!  

Steven


----------



## bumbershoot

Day 1!


We were picked up by limo (fltours.com) at Portofino Bay that morning.  We got to the port in what felt like almost no time at all, and this is the first good picture of our view as we approached!  Do you notice the Dream poking it's stacks up over on the left?  What a fun view.








We entered the port area, the driver paid his fee, and then we were parked.  I don't even remember him getting the bags out, but they were out and the porter was tagging our bags (my printer was messing things up so I decided to just let them make the tags) and whisking them off quickly.  

Tidbit of information...there are bathrooms there at the load/unload area!  Just go a bit away from the terminal and they are there.  (I used them when we disembarked and they were decent)  I wish I had known this that morning, because I did the gotta-pee dance all through the line to get upstairs!

They let us in, we waited in line, showed our printouts, showed our passports, waited, went through the metal detectors.  Turned out I walked through with a few bottles of water (some open, some not) and no one cared that day.  Went upstairs!  Used the bathroom.

DH saw some forms that looked like they needed to be filled out, so he did that.  (they did not need to be filled out by us...always ask before spending time filling out forms was the lesson he learned)  While he was taking that time, we watched over the metal detector area.  While waiting, we saw the end of a situation with a boy "getting sick" into a trash can BEFORE going through the detector.  They sent no one over, they just sent the family on through...  I had been feeling guilty for being at the END of that ridiculous virus, but watching that happen ended my guilt.

Went into the checkin line, had pictures taken, and we were able to truthfully fill out the health questionnaire, though honestly one of them was just because they said "and", not "or"...    (as we met more people on the cruise it became very obvious that lots and lots and lots of people had boarded feeling the same way we had...we were not alone, and some people were much more in the beginning or middle of things than we were...not sure THEY had so truthfully answered, but there was almost no escaping that dang virus in January)

Once we did that and got our SeaPass cards, we were off!  No waiting around like on Disney, just head on over to the ship.  Woo!


I can't remembered where we entered...maybe on 4?  We had ordered a water package for DS (thought it was going to be 24 500mL bottles of Evian...DH and I cannot drink the water on cruiseships and have happy bodies, and we tend to treat DS like we treat ourselves in that way) and the Replenish package for both me and DH.  There was something wrong with the card the RCI employee had put our seapasses on, so we had to get that taken care of.  The concern of the bartender was that we had paid for the soda package AND Replenish...but she had just used the wrong card stock, that's all.  

Eventually we were able to just wander.



Blurry light-up bridge near Guest Relations.  And my kid.







Closer.







It is SO disturbing to see Buddha encased in cling wrap.








We wandered a bit then braved the wilds of Windjammer.  We were met by the happy wig-wearing employee out front, and tried to find a place to sit.  We were sooo unsuccessful.

Tidbit!  If you are eating there right at lunchtime, there are seaters.  You will only know this when you get allll the way to the end of the buffet area, and only if you approach the seating area from the sort of "main" stairs down.  If you approach from the side, you don't see seaters.  So... if you're a rule follower, make sure you're not being naughty and seating yourself (if you can find seats).

We got a bit desperate for seats, a bit lost, and asked someone for help.  He sprang into action and had us follow him into the little extra-fee restaurant at the front of the Windjammer.  Found us a nice table, introduced us to the servers in there, and insisted we sit and leave our stuff and go get food.  So nice!  

We were really overwhelmed at that point, it was all a whirlwind.  I've realized...I like getting "my money's worth", but maybe sitting and eating something right then and there isn't the best way for ME to start a cruise.  Maybe I personally need to make sure I've had sufficient food and drink before boarding, and then not just start in on food.  That might be what I need to do.  

But we ate and smiled and dealt with the whirlwind.  

As we left, we noticed the push for the spa treatments had already begun!


Our room was ready, so we went on over.

Along with the interesting itinerary, we LUCKED into an interesting room.  It was stateroom 1700 which is a corner aft cabin on deck 10.  It's a nice big room with a deep verandah.  The oddity is that there's a pole right at the end of the bed; it's obviously a structural thing, not something weird, but it's definitely odd.

While I got some things unpacked, I had DH use up all of a small bottle of sanitizer to clean that pole.  Not that I wanted to touch it, but I live with a 9 year old who touches everything (his dad does, too), and in this case I'd rather have him end up with sanitizer chemicals on his hands rather than whatever might have touched that pole.  


Our water had been delivered.  Very unceremoniously, too.







So...funny thing about those boxes...they each contain twelve 1-Liter bottles of water.  That's right.  A total of 24 Liters of water.   

Turns out that I knew this.  But I had forgotten.  So there we are.  When I went to talk to Guest Services about it, they looked it up and said that their info says it should have been 750 mL bottles.  But on the website it does now (and maybe before) say, once you go digging for the info, 1L.  Doesn't say it on the orderform, of course.  Why would they include that useful info?  


With the Replenish package, DH and I got these.






I use my cup every day.  I'm a water-drinking fiend, and generally have both my RCCL cup and my 24oz DCL Tervis cup full of water. 


Here's the minifridge on Dream.  Everything in there has a charge.  Our room attendant told us that it's OK to swap out the waters for waters in our package.  We did so, because those 4 in the back are 1L bottles (the ones in the door are 500mL).  So we packed the fridge with 1L bottles and replaced the cold ones with not cold through the whole trip.  At the end we just were sure to leave our last 4 bottles in there, and there were no charges.







Went out onto the balcony.







We had two chairs and two loungers.  Ahhhh.


----------



## bumbershoot

sdlong329 said:


> We sailed Freedom of the Seas on January 5, 2014 ... including a stop at Labadee.  We were less than thrilled with the ship ... were very disappointed in the outward absence of customer service on the ship, and blatant disregard for care of just about anything.
> 
> Personally, if anyone sails RCCL ... and you are sailing to their private island ... I would suggest staying on the ship.  It's reminiscent of a 40 year old (abandoned) amusement park.  The lack of organization and common sense on the ship translates well to their island.  The lousy lay-out of the ship, and traffic-jam of trying to sell you flea market merchandise in the atrium was an all-time low.
> 
> Yes, I am a Disney SNOB!
> 
> Steven



Hi!

I'm so sorry you had a bad time.

As I was trying to get across in my title, this will be my trip report and hopefully the pictures and tidbits can help RCCL newbies.  There's no official RCCL trip report forum, so I'll put it here until/unless our mod decides it needs to be elsewhere.  

We had a terrific time, so I'm super-sorry to know you didn't.  We realize we love RCCL and DCL rather equally, though RCCL edges DCL out because we can be on the ship for nearly twice as long.    (hmm, guess there's no big wait-until-the-end moment to find out if we just love cruising or not!)


Oh...your island experience...I personally have nearly negative interest in going to Haiti.  That wouldn't be a destination/itinerary that would interest me no matter whose ship or private beach I would be on.  I don't like people trying to sell me things, no matter where I go!


----------



## debsters41

Yay!  A Freedom of the Seas Review!  With Pictures!  With Advice!  Awesome job  so far and thank you very very much for sharing your experience!

Subbing and looking forward to devouring every word!


----------



## ilovetexas

sdlong329 said:


> We sailed Freedom of the Seas on January 5, 2014 ... including a stop at Labadee.  We were less than thrilled with the ship ... were very disappointed in the outward absence of customer service on the ship, and blatant disregard for care of just about anything.
> 
> Personally, if anyone sails RCCL ... and you are sailing to their private island ... I would suggest staying on the ship.  It's reminiscent of a 40 year old (abandoned) amusement park.  The lack of organization and common sense on the ship translates well to their island.  The lousy lay-out of the ship, and traffic-jam of trying to sell you flea market merchandise in the atrium was an all-time low.
> 
> Yes, I am a Disney SNOB!
> 
> Steven



I can't for the life of me figure out why people come to the Royal Caribbean part of this board just to trash them.  If you love Disney so much, MOST of this board is devoted to you and your preferences.  There's really no reason to come over here and wee-wee on someone's nice trip report.  

A lot of us are interested in what the OP has to say.


----------



## gumbypee

Loving the trip report-going on RCCL for first time in June ( it was going to be freedom but changed to allure by someone else)

Keep it coming!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

debsters41 said:


> Yay!  A Freedom of the Seas Review!  With Pictures!  With Advice!  Awesome job  so far and thank you very very much for sharing your experience!
> 
> Subbing and looking forward to devouring every word!



Wow, thanks!




ilovetexas said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why people come to the Royal Caribbean part of this board just to trash them.  If you love Disney so much, MOST of this board is devoted to you and your preferences.  There's really no reason to come over here and wee-wee on someone's nice trip report.
> 
> A lot of us are interested in what the OP has to say.



Thanks for reading!  It's OK; they had a bad time and wanted to talk about it.  And they might just not have gotten that it was a report; I've been known to skim and not see the really important words, too!  Too many times, actually, and a little bit too recently.  




gumbypee said:


> Loving the trip report-going on RCCL for first time in June ( it was going to be freedom but changed to allure by someone else)
> 
> Keep it coming!!!



Thanks!  I will!


----------



## woody73

bumbershoot said:


> . . . I figure we can post trip reports here since there's nowhere else to do it.  And where better to get a full picture of a person's experience on a cruise than in a report?


Great start!  I'm enjoying your trip report, and look forward to reading more.

Woody


----------



## bumbershoot

1/26 (Day 1), continued.


We went a'wandering.  The promenade.













I have a (not so secret) love for "glass" things with lights behind them.  I think it's a travesty that those glass blocks that were so popular in the 80s and early 90s (as seen in St Elmo's Fire and Miami Vice) are passe now.  So it's no surprise that I just wanted to bring a sleeping bag down and spend the cruise sitting on this bridge.








This place was very important during our cruise.  






I would love to stay in the Ben&Jerry's "Sweet" right behind the cow's rear end.  Alas it's for 2 people only.  But you get benefits like free ice cream and access to the concierge lounge.  Maybe someday when it's the kiddo and I.  Not DH and I because we don't have any kid-care that would be good for a week.  Not for some long years, at least!


Wandering more; there is art in all the stairways.  I would like to take some time and go up each and every stairway and really look at the art.







The promenade looks kind of weird when it's seen from above with "day"light streaming in.







I took a tour of the gym.  WOW WOW WOW.  Ok so I went there once, and it was for an "abs" class (no extra charge).  I didn't use the machines or weights as planned.  I was tired, you know?  But still.  WOW.

























Yep, boxing ring.  (that's extra)







Next time I'm on the Freedom (or any of the other RCI ships that have the gym facing the front (unlike Disney Dream, where you're looking to the SIDE while on the machines)), I'm going to pretend like I'm a hamster in a wheel, running to keep the engine going...


----------



## bumbershoot

woody73 said:


> Great start!  I'm enjoying your trip report, and look forward to reading more.
> 
> Woody



Well, thanks and welcome, Woody!  Of course it seems that you've seen a lot of Royal's ships already, so there's probably nothing new for you!  



**************
I realized that I want to get the Compasses in here, and that's going to require some photography (my scanner bothers me), so that won't be immediate but it will happen.

And I want to be a bit more informative, not just telling the story.  So hang in there!  I think there's only one trip report I never finished, so my track record is good for finishing, even if it takes me a bit.


----------



## tweis

Can't wait to read more! We are considering Freedom for 2015 because the Fantasy prices are CRAZY!!


----------



## GAGirlInVA

Thanks for sharing!  

Love the report so far.  We are trying to work up our nerve for a cruise!


----------



## Ofinn

sdlong329 said:


> We sailed Freedom of the Seas on January 5, 2014 ... including a stop at Labadee.  We were less than thrilled with the ship ... were very disappointed in the outward absence of customer service on the ship, and blatant disregard for care of just about anything.
> 
> Personally, if anyone sails RCCL ... and you are sailing to their private island ... I would suggest staying on the ship.  It's reminiscent of a 40 year old (abandoned) amusement park.  The lack of organization and common sense on the ship translates well to their island.  The lousy lay-out of the ship, and traffic-jam of trying to sell you flea market merchandise in the atrium was an all-time low.
> 
> Yes, I am a Disney SNOB!
> 
> Steven



Was that really necessary to post that on someone's trip report. Kind of rude


----------



## angiwright

Subscribing!  Can't wait to hear more, and thanks for adding the great pics!!   We are a family of 5 booked on Freedom this October.  We have only sailed DCL and are excited to see what RC is like!!


----------



## holula

So far I am loving this! If we ever sail Freedom class I want to stay in that room too.


----------



## bumbershoot

holula said:


> So far I am loving this! If we ever sail Freedom class I want to stay in that room too.





1400 is a mirror image, so if 1700 isn't available there's that option as well!  




angiwright said:


> Subscribing!  Can't wait to hear more, and thanks for adding the great pics!!   We are a family of 5 booked on Freedom this October.  We have only sailed DCL and are excited to see what RC is like!!



Thanks for reading!  




GAGirlInVA said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Love the report so far.  We are trying to work up our nerve for a cruise!



Welcome!

What's scaring you about cruising?  




tweis said:


> Can't wait to read more! We are considering Freedom for 2015 because the Fantasy prices are CRAZY!!



The prices are a bit bananas, aren't they?




Ofinn said:


> Was that really necessary to post that on someone's trip report. Kind of rude



Aw, it's OK.  I think they just didn't realize.  Thank you, though!


----------



## bumbershoot

Still Day 1!


Just remembered the Muster Drill (or as RCCL calls it, Emergency Assembly Drill).

I might have mentioned that Freedom leaves the same day as Dream does (and returns when Dream returns from their second cruise of the week).  We could easily see (down) onto the ship.

We kept going "aw, there's the Dream, I wonder if our favorite concierge is onboard, hi fave concierge!" etc etc.  We didn't want to be there, we just wished that she would hop over and take care of us, LOL.  And we have Dream booked for a double dip in October, so it'll just take some patience.

Our muster station for the Emergency Assembly Drill happened to be facing Dream.  They were getting ready for their own drill at the same time.  The Royal people seemed to be more together and quick than the Dream; we could hear their "alarms" and that there were public announcements over there.  We could also watch allll the people on their verandahs just completely ignoring the whole "get down for Muster now" announcements to the very end.  We noticed that phenomenon some months back on a trip to Vancouver when we were there as the Magic or Wonder was leaving.  People just waited and waited and waited...weird.

So we're all standing there, excited as anything, chatting like crazy with total strangers.  Some had been swimming already and were in swimsuits, some had been drinking, others were just taking it all in...EVERYONE was as thrilled as they could be.

On our first Disney cruise, we went with family.  Those family members had been on the same 3 day cruise the year before, and they were total absolute Disney cruise people.  (they hadn't yet been to Universal and didn't know how much they were going to love that place, either)  When they saw the other ships during our cruise, they were totally convinced that they were following the Disney ship and that everyone onboard wanted to be on the Dream.

So I bet there were people on Dream who thought that same sort of thing.

Dream's muster stations were filling out, and just like some of us were looking towards them, they were looking towards us.  And I'm probably totally wrong, but it FELT like they all felt bad for us.  Oh they were so wrong.


So our muster drill started, or started to start.  I'm not totally clear on the order of things, but our ship let off its *normal* horn as part of it.

And almost immediately the Dream let off their "dream is a wish" horn.  Freedom did another blast, and Dream did another as well.  Horn wars.  

And I seriously felt like the Dream passengers thought we wanted to be over there.  If you were there, I promise, at least those of us in our muster area were really and truly not wanting to be on Dream.  We were totally and completely happy to be on Freedom.


----------



## gumbypee

Horn wars lol they gotta have fun someway!


----------



## bumbershoot

gumbypee said:


> Horn wars lol they gotta have fun someway!



I suppose so!

And omg your username...


----------



## gumbypee

bumbershoot said:


> I suppose so!  And omg your username...



Lol it was a phrase my sister used as a kid to say "I love you" without having to be embarrassed by saying the words


----------



## bumbershoot

gumbypee said:


> Lol it was a phrase my sister used as a kid to say "I love you" without having to be embarrassed by saying the words



Awwww.


----------



## bumbershoot

Got a burst of energy just now, and started scanning all the paper stuff I accumulated during the trip.  I'll pretend like some of the stuff was given on the first day...some might have been, some might have been later.  I'll talk a little bit about one or two of the things as well.  

While it'll be different from ship to ship and particular sailing to sailing, I figure things will be *basically* similar.  Heck, I noticed while scanning that a thing about Adventure Ocean says Freedom on the first page and Vision in a paragraph on the 3rd page...but the info was still good.


First up, Spa Services!







Second, schedule of Fitness and Seminars.  I did ONE thing on here, a Fab Abs class.  I wish I had done more.  As you can see, they tell you what costs extra.  







Ooh I'm such a VIP.  They want me to learn how to buy jewelry!






Gotta tell ya, I went to two of the seminars.  Some decent info.  Big huge sales session.  Kinda silly.  Ian, the guy running the show, is a salesman and will exaggerate or tell different stories if he feels like it.  Salesman.  He also had an annoying typo in his second slide presentation..."emeralds" are not "emerlads", know what I mean?  (yes I told him, of course I did! that's just embarrassing.)

I was glad to go to the seminars; gave me something to do and was kind of fun.  Gave me something to do in St Maarten when it became obvious that we weren't going to hop a taxi and tootle around the island.  Snagged all sorts of "free" (er, well, paid extra to "upgrade") "gemstone" earrings, got to see some shops, felt like a little scavenger hunt, and we got to meet some nice people.

(photos of the things I got will be after I can find one little thing to take a picture of, so check in a further-on post)



Just like DCL, they give you a ton of info on that first day!  You do, however, have to read it.  



















I actually really liked this barebones overview.  Got an extra copy, folded it up, and kept it with me!


----------



## bumbershoot

Referring back to the jewelry presentation page...


Remember the "Free Diamond Charm Bracelet for all who attend"?  

You got a paper telling you to go to Diamonds International.  From there you had to go all the way to the back to the lady with all the bracelets.  She would give you the bracelet and then want $5 for a charm.  Ah, but Ian told us to tell her "Ian said it would be free for me".  So I did that and got the charm at no cost.  And we also got a charm (before we got the bracelet) at the second seminar on Day 3.

So here's the bracelet in the packaging.






Ah, I still coudn't get the picture perfectly enough to show you that IF there's a diamond in there, it's less than a speck of dust.  It's not even pave´anything.  It's sort of a starburst of lines that make you THINK it's sparkly.  I think it's more that it's a "charm bracelet that  you could put diamonds on if you wanted to do that"...







And here is the bracelet still in the packaging (just took these today) and the charms.







I will be showing these to my MIL, as she is going on a cruise to Alaska in May.  I don't want her wasting any bit of time in jewelry stores looking for such things as this.  And that's also why I'm showing you.  If you like what you're seeing, YAY!  Get them!  If you want to have some fun and get some blingy stuff, YAY! Get them! If you want to have a scavenger hunt, again, YAY!  Do it!  But if you think that you'll be getting something with any sort of noticeable diamond in it, or that it won't already be turning just a bit greenish without ever taking it out of the packaging...hopefully you now know the truth.  



Also at the seminars, they talked about the free pendants at Effy.  There are, I believe, 4 Effy locations in St Maarten.  They are bright and nice and pretty.  You take your card in there, show it to someone (trying to not look around, of course), and they hand you a baggie with a pendant on a piece of paperboard.  They tell you that you can upgrade to pendant and gemstone earrings for $10.  OK why not.  And then they hand you a different baggie with earrings and a different pendant on paperboard inside.  That pendant is bigger.

Of course, these "gemstones" aren't anything truly valuable.  And I have no idea what the metal is.  (these activities aren't for anyone with metal allergies, that's for sure!)

Since I was there with the family, and since my son is sweet and says hello, at each place I went to but one, they just handed him the "free" pendant.  So I got the upgraded baggie and he got the other one.  At one place I didn't like the color of the stone (black, not my style) but they gave him the free one anyway.  At another place I got the upgrade and they didn't give him the other.  No biggie at all, just telling the story.  


Baggie, paper, and free pendant.







Paper, free pendant, and upgrades.







And to give us a frame of reference for the size of the stones, something that is credit card sized.








Pretty, but worth $10?  Maybe, maybe not.  But I had some fun, got to meet nice people, had a bit of structure for our time that was going to be spent wandering anyway...and got some pretty bits of glass.  As a bonus, the kidlet got some pirate jewels.



Last...the free tanzanite studs mentioned on that same page...

Again, you take your card to Tanzanite International (in St Maarten this is part of the Diamonds Intl building if I recall correctly).  Again, you meet nice people.  And you see really pretty things.

On this day they were super-excited because some jewelry designer was there, and "if you missed the chance to see Christos you would regret it forever"....  I wasn't really partial to the jewelry, so I didn't think I'd regret it for a minute.  What would I say?  "Hi, I don't really like your stuff, nice to meet you!"?  Nah.

So they showed me the free studs, and they were not my style.  

But wait!  Ian had mentioned that with ANY purchase you would get a necklace with a triangular tanzanite pendant on it.  This necklace was worth 100-something bucks.  You could buy tanzanite studs for $99 and get this necklace.  Wow, what a bargain!  Get the cheapest thing for sale there, and get the same thing anyone buying a gazillion dollars would have gotten with the purchase.

By this time, seeing all this jewelry, DH was jonesing to buy something.  I'm serious.  He was raised by a  jewelry-freak of a mom, and he LOVES buying me jewelery (though I think he just likes buying it...even if it just sat in a drawer).  Since I'm not a huge jewelry person, this has caused tensions, LOL.  Today I was willing to at least look.

So after a lot of convincing, I ended up with upgraded-one-level earrings and the "free" necklace.  Oh and their hook for getting you to upgrade is that the necklace stone is triangular while the cheapest earrings are round.  Upgrade one level and the earrings' stone shape matches.  (colors don't really match but oh well)

So here's the sucker, er, me wearing the earrings and necklace.  Maybe I should have had Robert model them.


----------



## gumbypee

Love your good nature about it all!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

Ok that's enough about jewelry and seminars and silliness.  


Here are scans of the info we received.  First up: Adventure Ocean.














Note: on our sailing, the 6-8s were in with the 9-11s.  Reverse that.  The older kids were in with the younger ones; the door to the Voyager area was never open.




The next page mentions the Youth Evacuation Program.  The kids (or at least all kids partaking at all in AO?) have a concert-style wristband that gives the assembly station info so that they will be brought to the correct place in case of emergency.

It's also the page where it mentions Vision of the Seas, LOL.








The first paragraph is SUPER important for those doing My Family Time (they call it My Time Family?) Dining.  I didn't see it until just now.  E never wanted to leave dinner to go, we were all happy to have him with us, but it would have been nice to know.  And it almost seems like they put the important info in reverse order, because the first bit of info needed is to sign the kids up for it each night!  Hope that helps someone.  

I counsel people to READ the stuff given to you ASAP, but I have a hard time doing it perfectly.  And the AO stuff was just as hard for me as Disney's Oceaneer's Club/Lab stuff.








Check out the free family arcade hour!  Makes you think it's only for families, but there were many people there.  Basically they just turned most of the machines to free play!  Not the ones that gave tickets, and not the BIG ones, but there's not much wrong with free Ms Pac Man.


----------



## bumbershoot

gumbypee said:


> Love your good nature about it all!!!



Well thank you.

I know I've jumped ahead in the jewelry stuff, so you don't yet know how much I had tired out my guys the day before in San Juan.  I'd hoped to do more in St Maarten but it just wasn't going to happen.  

And I figured I would get that stuff done with first.  Anyone going on RCCL in the Bahamas/Caribbean (and Alaska if I recall) is going to be bombarded with that info.  Might as well know what you get, right?  I can't remember if Disney cruise had those seminars and shopping guides (only place we've been with them is Nassau and I don't know if they have Whatever-Stone Internationals there).


Now if only I can remember, at a later date, to talk about the WATCH purchases that were made.  Talk about embarrassing in retrospect...



If any of my photobucket links up there are broken, let me know.  I moved things around and can't totally figure out if I missed anything while fixing them!


----------



## bumbershoot

Each day's Compass has a half-sheet (as I think I mentioned), and that seems to give the specials of the day and what feels like last minute info.













Forgive the writing on some of these; I couldn't find the clean copy for every day.







And I have nothing to do with the grammar problems found on this page, especially in the "super suite upgrade" section.  Ugh.  

























And the back side of the above page just shows the officers' pictures and info.


----------



## annmarieda

I am here!  

Never having been on a cruise, I find it all very confusing.  I thought so much of it was "all inclusive"  now I am seeing that is not the case.  Lots of little add ons... or big add ons.

For some reason too... I didn't realize that you were not on a Disney cruise.  I guess I just assumed.  I would have figured it out faster if I had read your title...


----------



## Hernandez6060

Really enjoying reading your trip report.  We are Sailing Freedom for New Years 2014-2015.  We just sailed Disney Wonder and love reading about RCCL from someone who knows DCL.  Please keep it coming. I am hooked.


----------



## bumbershoot

annmarieda said:


> I am here!
> 
> Never having been on a cruise, I find it all very confusing.  I thought so much of it was "all inclusive"  now I am seeing that is not the case.  Lots of little add ons... or big add ons.
> 
> For some reason too... I didn't realize that you were not on a Disney cruise.  I guess I just assumed.  I would have figured it out faster if I had read your title...



Hi Ann! Sorry for the confusion. 

Cruising used to be so much more inclusive, but I suppose you have to increase costs even more to truly do that. So jut like themeparks they just chip away at what's included. 

Disney has free sodas, Royal charges for them. Royal has Ben & Jerry's that you pay for, Disney doesn't have that "level" of ice cream. Etc. 



Hernandez6060 said:


> Really enjoying reading your trip report.  We are Sailing Freedom for New Years 2014-2015.  We just sailed Disney Wonder and love reading about RCCL from someone who knows DCL.  Please keep it coming. I am hooked.



Thanks for reading!  How fun would a New Years trip be? Wow!


----------



## bumbershoot

We're still on Day 1's pictures.


If I recall correctly, hubby and son were tired and wanted to laze around.  I was tired, too, but find it VERY difficult to laze around when I have new things to look at.  So I went on out, camera in hand.  Probably snagged my first iced latte with the Replenish package while I was at it, too.

I think this room is in the Solarium area.  In the daytime it's nice.  We had a chance to wander alone at night on maybe the 5th day, and it actually kind of freaked me out.  SO dark, the water is also SO dark, you're just so alone.  Felt spooky to me. I had to leave!  I'm sure normal people would find it romantic at night.  







Never actually used the Solarium on this cruise.  The one time I tried, the chair "hogs" were even worse than out in the main area!







The bridge is surprisingly steep.







The weather that day was weird.  No big surprise, as it had been weird the whole time we were in Florida!













For newbies, this is the water play area.  Looks very different in the bright sunshine when kids are playing all over!







I went to ask questions about registering DS for AO, which is when I found out that the 9-11 year olds would be in with the 6-8 year olds.  So this door was never open.







Walking in to the arcade, which is the indoors way to get to the kid's clubs.  






But with the noise, THIS is how the arcade always FELT to me.  Poor wittle me is really sensitive to loud noises.







Wandered some more.  Found that Johnny Rockets has a veggie burger!  We never got back there, but at least I knew it.







Never got here, either.  Flowrider OR rock wall.







There are games out along the deck with Adventure Ocean.



















Pictures from above!  You can see that kids have come out.  The donut shaped thing towards the left is a "lazy river".  Obviously we called it the lazy donut, instead.  When DS finally went in it, he had a very fun time.  







Boy oh boy was it gloomy!







I was fascinated by the "hole" in the bow of Dream.


----------



## bumbershoot

I don't want to criticize RCCL, but this was a problem all over the ship.  They really really need someone to make SURE they have things spelled correctly.  I only wish I had taken note of what stairway/deck this was in/on so I could let them know.










Weird art.









Promenade.















Underside of light-up bridge!  Just in case anyone gets paranoid that "up skirt" pictures can be taken from under.  (answer = no, thank goodness)









By this time my guys had woken up and I dragged them from the room.    It was obviously time for ice cream.















It was also time for a Boddingon's Ale for me. (or perhaps a Le Fin do Monde?)






When I went into the English pub to order that, I brought my card and DH's card as well.  This allowed me to get us both bottles of water.  I also paid OOP for my beer.  The bartenders were really nice.  I liked that I was able to get both of us waters as long as I had both cards.



Eventually it was sail-away.  We didn't really participate in the party, but wandered as we wished.  The Dream was following us.  Pirates.








We had My Family Time (or My Time Family?) dining with that early early seating.  








We were at a table of 6 with a super-awesome family from Georgia.  By the end we were all so sad to have the cruise end!  Their family consisted of a mom, grown daughter, and 16 year old son.  


Our serving staff was so much fun.  Server was Jean (as in the French way of saying that name).  His nametag said Mauritius as his location, but he said he was from Madagascar.  Cool, either way.  He was lovely and fun.  His assistant was Donovan.

I found the menus to be decent for figuring out what we, as ovo lacto vegetarians (which means we do eat eggs and dairy), could eat, though not perfect.  I have a picture from a later dinner that showed a fish or seafood meal as being vegetarian.  They know better from previous menus, so it was an error.  A typo.  And ONE night the dessert menu suddenly had the symbol for vegetarian on some items, which I *think* just meant someone decided to put it on there and not the others, but it COULD mean that the other desserts from previous and future nights all contained gelatin.  I think that in the future I'll just skip most desserts on RCCL and head to Ben and Jerry's.  That ice cream tastes better than anything I ate at dessert!

The drinks server came around once that night, we didn't want any alcohol, and she never came around again.  The whole week.  I didn't notice this until around a week AFTER our cruise, so it didn't bother us.  The thing that caused me to notice it was that I was unpacking and realized I didn't have any little shot glasses like I did after our Radiance cruise for our honeymoon, and I realized those little cordials had never even been offered to us.  Strange but no big bother.  



After dinner wanderings...  We didn't do a show and DS didn't want to go to the club. We did partake of the free family arcade hour, though.  (I say that like we meant to do it...we didn't.  We had forgotten all about what we had seen a couple hours before on the Compass.  Just happened upon it.)



Saw Po. From behind.








Elevator lobby.








Helpful sign to help you find what way to turn!  1700 was all the way in the back of the ship, so it was a bit of a walk sometimes.  








Eventually we turned in for the night.  CocoCay was the following day.


----------



## Hernandez6060

bumbershoot said:


> ......  I went to ask questions about registering DS for AO, which is when I found out that the 9-11 year olds would be in with the 6-8 year olds.  So this door was never open.....,,




Really enjoying your trip report.  Did they tell you if the 9-11 year old club was closed for a particular reason?  I'm guessing not enough 9-11 year olds to justify opening it?  Just curious as we have 2 kids in that age group.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Enjoying your report. TFS

What is the Replenish package?


----------



## bumbershoot

Finally it was Jan 27th.  Our first time on CocoCay.  I was a little bummed I didn't get to run a 5K like on Castaway, but I quickly got over that.


Compasses!

























This page describes one of the things I had wanted to do.  A Treasure Hunt while snorkeling.  But we were NOT up to it on that day, so I'm really glad I didn't book it.  













For the drinkers reading; well, the drinkers who don't quite need the drinks packages, notice that page!  



> Happy Hour-50% off!
> Head over to Casino Royale on Deck 4 for the best Happy Hours onboard Freedom of the Seas!  50% of all house and call brand cocktails today in the Casino from 5:00pm to 8:00pm.



I believe that this Happy Hour was had every night of our cruise, though we didn't partake of it.  With it being in the casino, and given how sensitive I am to smoke, it would have required Robert going down and getting my drink then bringing it up, and while that's not a huge pain, it was just enough to make us never really think about it.


----------



## bumbershoot

Hernandez6060 said:


> Really enjoying your trip report.  Did they tell you if the 9-11 year old club was closed for a particular reason?  I'm guessing not enough 9-11 year olds to justify opening it?  Just curious as we have 2 kids in that age group.



They did not.  But when I think about how relatively few kids there were each time we dropped him off or picked him up, I think they just had a really small group of kids between both age groups.  So we did dropoff and pickup at the 6-8 year old room.

The room was big and bright and airy, but it wasn't packed with *stuff* like on the Disney cruise kid's clubs.  The staff, however, were great.  Cheerful, happy, and really personable.  And happy to see him.  He only started going to the club 4 days into the cruise, but in no time they had learned his name and would even greet him when in different areas of the ship.

My son is really good at interacting with young AND older kids, so it wasn't a problem for him, and I think the staff are really good at making sure everyone can participate without getting too bored.




mommyofthreeboys said:


> Enjoying your report. TFS
> 
> What is the Replenish package?



Thank you!

Replenish is the NON-alcoholic drinks package they just created this winter.  Before, they had soda "cards", water packages, and wine packages.  Now they have 4 more packages.

Replenish includes specialty coffees, which means lattes, mochas, frappucinos, etc.  We always got them from the espresso stand next to Cafe Promenade.  It's possible you can get them from bars, though I don't know that absolutely.  It also includes premium teas, which I think means Tazo vs something like Red Rose.  Also the fresh-squeezed OJ in the mornings, bottles of water (500mL), smaller bottles of sparkling water, and mocktails!  You also get soda; if your ship has a Freestyle Coke machine on it, you'll get a cup that works with the Freestyle machine (though you can show your card at bars and get soda there, too, if you don't have your cup with you).  If you aren't on a ship with the Freestyle machine, just get it from bars.

It's $20 per day for an individual.  So if you're not a big alcohol drinker but do want mochas and virgin coladas and things like that, it can work out well!

You do NOT have to buy the same package for everyone in a room; you don't even have to buy A package for everyone in the room.  You can order it ahead of time (which means you pay for it ahead of time), you can buy it once onboard (so if you have onboard credit that can be used to pay for it).  If you don't buy a package and then decide to do so, you can buy later in the cruise, *as long as* there are at least 4 days left in the cruise.

Oh, and the packages include a 15% gratuity, so you want to keep that in mind!



Here's a copy and paste from the PDF from the package section on Royal's site.


ROYAL REPLENISH* $20 USD per person, per day
Includes:
 Premium coffee
 Premium tea
 Bottled water: Sparkling
(375ml) or Still (500ml)
 Fresh squeezed
orange juice
 Non-alcoholic cocktails
 Fountain soda with
Coca Cola® souvenir cup



SELECT* $40 USD per person, per day
Includes:
 Beer
 Wines by the glass
(up to $8 value)
 Non-alcoholic cocktails  Fountain soda with
Coca Cola® souvenir cup



PREMIUM* $55 USD per person, per day
Includes:
 Call, and premium cocktails (up to $10 value)
 Frozen cocktails
 Beer
 Premium wines by the
glass (up to $12 value)
 Non-alcoholic cocktails
 Bottled water still (500ml)  Fountain soda with
Coca Cola® souvenir cup



ULTIMATE* $65 USD per person, per day
Includes:
Virtually unlimited options. A combination of all the benefits from Premium and Royal Replenish packages.





Enjoy 20% off bottles of wine with the Select, Premium and Ultimate package.
 Package prices already include gratuity. Any additional gratuities are at your discretion.  Available on sailings of 4 nights or longer. ^
^ Packages available to purchase onboard up to 4 nights prior to end of sailing.


----------



## bumbershoot

We didn't get up early, we didn't disembark early.  I had meant to, but we were too exhausted.

DS and I had been sick while in Florida.  I got that virus from Hades on Jan 6th, and he got it on the 11th.  We spent the rest of our WDW portion sitting around feeling miserable, spent nearly a week in Daytona even more miserable, and most of our week+ at Universal still not healthy.  Although we were well enough to answer the health questionnaire honestly and still get onboard, it's not like we were totally rested and rarin' to go.  DS was still having rough nights which made for tired mornings.


But with a balcony like this, you get a view like, well, this.












Since the balcony is on the corner, you can look around and see off to the side.














I'm pretty sure I enjoyed that view with an iced latte and bottled water in my hands, having run down to what I'm just going to call Cafe Promenade from now on.  (on cruisecritic they call CP the place where you get sandwiches and treats, and they call the espresso stand Lattetudes...but it's the same people making your coffee as getting your cookies from the case, so to me it's the same place)

Got everyone ready, had breakfast at Windjammer.  Food is decent there.  BEST part of it, for those who eat eggs, is the made-to-order egg section.  On Freedom this was the midway point where the "back" of the buffet meets.  There's an employee who takes your order then calls it when it's up.  You get in line to order then mill around, listening for your number.  We like eggs overeasy around here, and they made them perfect!

I would get those, a bunch of fruit, maybe a pancake or two.  Yum.


Finally we made our way down to the deck to get onto the tender.  Boarded and sat for awhile, waiting for it to fill up.  Met some nice people while waiting!


----------



## bumbershoot

This is a brochure you get.  Front page gives you tidbits about booking excursions.  







And here's the back page.







Here is one side of the map inside the brochure.  It's actually perfect to start off like this.   

You can see where the tenders dock.  The little houses on the map are places like bathrooms, excursion offices, the "Boss's" house.  Straw Market (much like on Castaway), hair braiding.







You can just barely see a bridge at the edge of the right side of that part of the picture. (the island also continues over to the right, but that will be the next picture)  That should let you across to the "bottom" of the island.  

#21 is the Water Slide.  I had imagined the water slide as being IN the water, as I *think* the slide at Pelican Plunge is.  But it's more of a slide that you might see at a really big fair or company picnic, with water in it, not in the water.

#22 the number is on this page, but the actual things for 22 are on the other page.  It's Caylana's Aqua Park.  This, like the slide, are excursions you pay for.  

#23 is Adventure Ocean; DS didn't go to it so we didn't see it.

#24, aw, Nature Trail Entrance.  Sounds nice!  Wish we had gone.

#25, a bar.

#26 is the Kayak Adventure and Floating Mat station.  

#27 is the Barefoot Beach Cabanettes.  I know NOTHING about those.  I know that on Labadee cabanas are only available to those who have access to the concierge lounge.  (which is more and more how it's going with DCL)  But I don't know about the "cabanettes".

We got off the tender and went towards the bathrooms.  Then we sort of wandered, not sure where to go.  On Castaway you follow the herd and the paved path to the trams.  You get on the trams and go where everyone else is going.  But on Coco, there are a variety of paths.  There are trees near you.  There is sand (crushed shells?) that you're walking on, not pavement.  

There are chickens!






(and roosters, more than one of them, as we heard later on)



So now for the other side of the map!








As you can see, there are small inlets.  It's not just the long expanse of beach like on Castaway (to those who haven't been on Castaway, forgive me...it's the only small private beach island I'd been on before Coco, and I know there are many others who have been on the island and want the comparison).  Each little inlet feels almost like an island unto itself.  Or maybe that's just me.







After walking a bit, we found a nice bit of beach right near #12, the Floating Mat Station, in that small inlet.




















Yes, water shoes are nice here.








I did not go in the water here.  Just didn't want to.  Here are my knees.  And my view.







These are pictures DH took of fish.



















Bigger fish.







Very close to a bigger fish on the left side of the picture.







And supposedly there's a crab on the rock , along with the partial fish, in this picture, but what I notice is that something went awry in the camera for this ONE image.


----------



## bumbershoot

I lazed around, I had some food.  I had a Coco Loco ("so nice, yummy yummy, so nice"...as the servers call out in calm beautiful voices) in a souvenir cup.  I relaxed, read my mystery on my Kindle, and took pictures.








Ship looks like it's *right there*.  It's not.







Whimper.  Can I be there right now?







Me and DH in one magical shot.







Me.  And my son.  Robert knew the kiddo was doing that behind me, and took the pictures amusedly.  Since it's my kid and he's doing it in my picture I think it's funny.  (if anyone is reading the Themeparks "photobombing" thread, you would understand why I'm being careful to explain why I'm OK with my kid doing that in DH's picture of me, but wouldn't be OK if he did it to someone else or if it had been some other kid doing it in my picture)







Food!  I liked the food just as much on Coco as I do on Castaway.  I don't think they had a veggie burger like Castaway, but they had other vegetarian items and they were just as good.  Instead of cookies, they had cake; I had a spice cake that was good.  Since I do NOT like the cookies from Cookies or Cookies Two on Castaway, the dessert was an upgrade for me!



More pictures.




















Yes there's a pelican there on the pilings.  







We wandered a bit.  Saw the water slide, visited more bathrooms, saw that there was more to the island than I had seen when walking in (mainly the stuff down on the bottom of the map).  Lots to explore!

Finally we had to leave.  So sad.  I was somewhere between the sadness I felt the first time I went to Castaway (super duper sad, chain me to the buoys kind of sad) and the second time (wow it's hot I want to go back a couple hours early).  


We took a longish way, and it was pretty.  I think we might have crossed the little bridge I pointed out on the map, which might be called Cocothepia Bridge.  



















The whole time we were revisiting bathrooms and walking along, we could hear two roosters talking.  Back and forth, talking talking.  I grew up with chickens (and the very occasional rooster) and I liked it.  Especially since it wasn't the break of day.

One of them was hiding in here.  You can just barely see a rooster shape just sort of above the top rope on the "fence".  













And that's a:







In case you're trying to get lost, it's difficult.














Through the metal detectors and bags through an xray, you could take your waters but leave the shells on the island please.  And onto the tender.  As we made our way to the ship, this is the view that your eyes could see.







So if you hand your camera to your taller husband and he zooms in to avoid all the arms, you see THIS.


----------



## annmarieda

Love your pictures from around the ship.

They sure give you a lot of planning information of daily events.  I imagine that is helpful!

I feel that same way going into DQ!

Love the pictures of the beach/cay.  It looks like you had an amazingly relaxing day.

And the zoomed in pictures of the ship are awesome!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

They do give you pretty much all the info you need to know!  The trick is to read AND comprehend it in time for it to be of help.  

Oh Disney Quest is the worst!  I think I mentioned I had to wear my earplugs there, yes?  So noisy.

If we could have gotten to the island from the ship earlier in the morning it would have been more relaxing, but yeah, it was good.


----------



## ilovetexas

Really, really enjoying your review and photos, thanks!  Your son looks so pleased about his ice cream; that's cute. 

I thought Coco Cay was very pretty and liked it as much as Castaway.  Half Moon Cay beat them both, hands down.  But that's a story for a different time and thread.

There is a plane submerged off the beach at Coco for people to snorkel around.  I was unable to go out there due to a timid teen, another story for another time!  Others said it was pretty interesting/fun.  Anyone who likes to snorkel and wants to view it can search on Youtube for videos.

Thanks again for the review, I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## annmarieda

bumbershoot said:


> Oh Disney Quest is the worst!  I think I mentioned I had to wear my earplugs there, yes?  So noisy.



I couldn't even brave it this last time when my family went.  I guess earplugs might have helped!


----------



## bumbershoot

ilovetexas said:


> Really, really enjoying your review and photos, thanks!  Your son looks so pleased about his ice cream; that's cute.
> 
> I thought Coco Cay was very pretty and liked it as much as Castaway.  Half Moon Cay beat them both, hands down.  But that's a story for a different time and thread.
> 
> There is a plane submerged off the beach at Coco for people to snorkel around.  I was unable to go out there due to a timid teen, another story for another time!  Others said it was pretty interesting/fun.  Anyone who likes to snorkel and wants to view it can search on Youtube for videos.
> 
> Thanks again for the review, I'm looking forward to more.



Thanks!

He was so happy about his ice cream.  We were dealing with a really blunted set of tastebuds b/c of the January plague, and for some reason chocolate was one food we could both consistently taste.  

Half Moon...that's HAL?





annmarieda said:


> I couldn't even brave it this last time when my family went.  I guess earplugs might have helped!



Lucky there are others in your family to go.


----------



## bumbershoot

Realized I had never finished the work of putting photos on photobucket.  Silly me.

Here are two, of the water, taken from our balcony when we got back from CocoCay.  That night was our first formal night, and we all took awhile to get ready, so I was able to ogle the view a little bit.

Looking down







Looking out


----------



## ilovetexas

bumbershoot said:


> Half Moon...that's HAL?



Yes, HAL and Carnival share it.  The island is beautiful, very little of it is developed as most of it has been designated as a wild bird preserve.  While I enjoyed both Castaway and Coco (seriously, an island in the Bahamas, what's not to enjoy!), I thought HMC was incredibly beautiful.

Here's some info on the island, if you ever find yourself looking to book a trip on HAL or Carnival.

http://www.cruisecritic.com/ports/newport.cfm?ID=531


----------



## bumbershoot

ilovetexas said:


> Yes, HAL and Carnival share it.  The island is beautiful, very little of it is developed as most of it has been designated as a wild bird preserve.  While I enjoyed both Castaway and Coco (seriously, an island in the Bahamas, what's not to enjoy!), I thought HMC was incredibly beautiful.
> 
> Here's some info on the island, if you ever find yourself looking to book a trip on HAL or Carnival.
> 
> http://www.cruisecritic.com/ports/newport.cfm?ID=531



I was thinking that was the one we could see from Coco, but that seems to be Great Stirrup, which is NCL's island.  

I want to own an island in the Bahamas.


----------



## annmarieda

That water is so blue!!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

I know.  It's mind-boggling how blue it is.  I could have stayed there forever.


----------



## bumbershoot

Day 2 continued.



So we got all ready for dinner (formal night) and whatever we ate was probably good and whatever we talked about with our tablemates was probably fun, and then dinner was done.

By chance we found out about the Family Disco.  Now, if you've gotten out your magnifying glasses and read the Compass, you would see that this was clearly on the schedule.  But we (I) had missed it.  Glad we found out, though, because it was fun.

Back at WDW when the kiddo and I did the 5K, before the start the DJ was playing music.  And one of the songs was The Wobble.  Everyone was doing a dance to it, and we didn't know it.  Well at the Family Disco we learned it.   

E and I were still a bit tired, so we didn't dance the whole time, but we did have some fun.

The weird part it was at The Crypt.  Oh wait, that doesn't look right.  The Crypt.

This is an adult nightclub that's rather Goth-themed and creepy.  I'm not *quite* sure why they decided to have a FAMILY disco there, but they did.














Here was E, taking a break while wearing his suit.  He LOVES his suit.  LOVES IT.













At the end of the Disco time, they gave out Adventure Ocean medals on ribbons for participating.  













The entrance to this place involves glass (probably plexiglas) steps.  That are clear.  I was wearing heels and was a bit teetery.  Scary!


Here's the door to the place.








If Eamon had felt like going to AO, we could have gone to the big show, dancing, karaoke, "late night adult comedy", etc....but that wasn't in the cards.

We wandered for a short bit.







And went back to the room for needed sleep.







Oh and here was my dress.  With me in it.  With closed eyes but oh well.  






I love that dress.  You can't see it in the pictures (it's a well known fact in our household that DH takes really bad pictures, LOL) but it's purple gauzey fabric with a black dress underneath and the purple has sparkles on it and it feels lovely.  I nearly slept in it.


----------



## bumbershoot

Our SEA day!  















It gets a little confusing, because they are advertising for the next days, on the current day's pages.  Rest assured, THIS day we were at sea.  They just wanted us to be prepared!















On that page you might notice something.  A mention of WATCHES.  Holy heck, RCCL really loves their watches!  They had tables out in the middle of the promenade most nights (it seemed) hawking their watches.  For several nights it was bright yellow boxes of HUGE ginormous astonishingly large Invicta watches.

But they also had a variety of other watches, depending on the night.

If you're into watches, or can get peer-pressured into buying things you didn't think you needed or wanted, just...do your research.  Know your Tag Heuers, your Invictas, your Casios, etc etc.  Know what a good price is.  Know what a good watch is.  Same as jewelry.  Know what stones are, don't get taken.  I mean, if you LIKE something and it's worth the money to you that's fine, but don't just take their word for it that it's an amazing deal, etc.  OK?  OK.







More typos, help me...







The front of that page mentions the "caribbean port & shopping talk".  That's the one with Ian.  Mentioned him up front.  "Each person attending will receive a free diamond charm bracelet"...  OK.    In other words, get the opportunity to get the paper to bring to Diamonds International to pick up their charm bracelet that has a diamond so small we don't know where we put it.  

Again, if you like it you like it.  But don't get crazy over it.  


Again, Happy Hour!  The casino is truly the place to be between 5 and 8pm if you want half price drinks.  I really should have gone there.


And I really wish that the "exclusive behind the scenes tour" were not $150 per person.  Why?  Why is it that expensive?  








We were supposed to do the Dreamworks character breakfast this morning.  We knew it wasn't going to work, so the night before we called to cancel.  They told us to just not show up, no big deal.

Now, of course, they have decided to charge $10 per person for the character breakfast.  Some assume it's to keep people from not showing up.  You know, like they told people to do.    I swear it's just like Disney.  Do people just not TALK to each other????








And suddenly, after reading the second to last image up there, I want a Paradise Punch: Bacardi superior rum, coconut rum, peach schnapps, and pineapple and cranberry juices.  Yum.  6.75, keep the glass.  Why thank you, I will.  If I had been in the mood for more than the occasional beer, that is.

Read your compasses!  It has vital information like the Paradise Punch in it.  Vital!


----------



## bumbershoot

Ah, the sea day.  Relax relax relax....


I *think* this was the day that was supposed to be the cruisecritic "Meet & Mingle".  I had signed up for it and was psyched for it.

But I had the port and shopping talk to go to.  It started at 10, and I believe the M&M started at 10:45?  I had Robert and Eamon promise that they would go to the M&M at 10:45 (or whatever time it started) so that I could make it out of the talk and all the way to the M&M but have my guys there, making friends and ingratiating themselves so people didn't just go "oh, it's THAT person with all the opinions..."  So they had a chance to like me more, LOL.  (Yes I'm well aware that I don't say things correctly and I could be a little less opinionated and brusque...when people meet me in person they say things like "oh you're a lot nicer than you are online"...aw, bless your heart, thanks so much for letting that be said out loud instead of keeping it in your head and saying instead "oh you're so nice"....)  Anyway, they said they would be there at the time it started!

I went to the port and shopping talk, it was a huge sales pitch, it was enjoyable, it was amusing, it was nice to be there.  It was a sales pitch.    Ooh let me show you the "crown of light" cut on a diamond, ooh, sparkly, go get one at whatever store in St Maarten and tell them Ian sent you.  Ooh, soft bamboo sheets, go get these in San Juan and tell 'em Ian sent you.  etc.  I'm not saying we wuldn't end up with bamboo sheets (and towels), but I know a "I'm going to get commission" sales pitch when I hear one. 

I had to leave early, I rushed up to the lounge, and it was almost empty.  My guys were there and two other people, one of whom had a gift basket.  And a bartender.  I got there when the M&M should have still been going on.  What?  The guys got there late.  They said there was no one extra there when they got there.  They had their invitations and asked the bartender, and he said no one was there.    Did my extrovert, outgoing, not shy husband ask the lady with the gift basket if there had been an event?  Why no he did not.  Le sigh.

I asked about it on my cruisecritic meet thread, but never went back to find out the answer.  Why should I?  A group of people that talked for nearly a year and then didn't even stay the full time of the m&m...why would I WANT to know what happened?  What difference would it make in my life now?  Harumph.  

I'd been excited to meet those people.



But I couldn't pout long.  We must have gotten some lunch, and then had to get bundled up for the ice show.  I had scheduled it for 2:30.  What that means, it turns out, is that we should have shown up around 1:45!  Wowzers do people arrive early!  And that place gets packed.  It's a neat show.  GO TO IT.  But go EARLY.

And there are all sorts of reserved areas.  An issue with RCCL is that there are reserved areas that you don't really realize are reserved until you go right up to them.  And hope that you're going right up to them at the spot where there's a sign, because otherwise you think you can go there, until you are told that you cannot.  This was getting VERY frustrating for DH.  He wants to be one of the "haves", and whenever he finds out that he is a "have not" it bothers him.  I offered to leave because it was really bugging him that we couldn't find seats (and when you're the travel agent for the family and something goes wrong, you feel guilty), but he redoubled his efforts to find something for us. Since he's the tallest, he led on.

The ONLY reason we got to see it, despite having reservations, is because there was one seat that Robert could easily get to (on the end), and two seats that someone was saving for someone else and then saw our distress and offered them to me and E.  Thank you kind people!

When I realize where we were sitting, I can't help but wonder if we were offered seats in some spot we shouldn't have been, but who knows?  Not going to worry about it now.  I am, however, going to get there EARLY, next time we're on a ship with an ice show.








They had all sorts of shortish skate-dances (does that make sense?), with different costumes and themes.  A lot of it seemed to be decade-related, but then they had a whole pirate thing.  That was neat.  The whole thing was neat.  Talented.  There were a couple falls, but they always happened when the ship moved to a side.  

pirates.









Next up on the schedule was the Crown&Anchor Society Member Recognition Event in the Arcadia Theater.  I don't remember what they had going on, but my guys didn't go to that.  They might have had some serious videogame playing to be done?  I went to it to see what it was about. It was about booze, really.  

Here's my glass of bad champagne in the drink holder in the armrest in the theater.  Now THAT is convenient.  







They had the comedian from the night before out to give about 20 minutes of ADULT themed standup.  I don't think he was supposed to get that adult themed, but he was getting slightly heckled and he kind of got lost there.  Funny, but wow was I glad DS wasn't there.  

I wanted to go, because let's remember we had 5:30 dining and it takes us longer to get ready than it does other people, but I was NOT NOT NOT going to get up and leave with a comedian like that on stage.  I wasn't up front, but I was up front in the first balcony, which was just about on his level, and I was wearing an orange dress, so I probably stood out.  I was NOT getting up.  So I waited until he was finally done and then I fled.

Met up with the guys, dinner, conversation, done.  That was it for what I remember of our first sea day on Freedom.  (honestly I think there was some laze in the sun time, some listen to reggae time...but I don't really remember)


----------



## annmarieda

Family disco night sounds fun!

You look very pretty in your dress.  While the picture isn't maybe perfect, you can definitely tell it is a very flattering dress!

Your comment about people saying you are nice in person made me giggle... kinda like the tsa agent telling me that I look so mean in my picture, but in real life I look like a nice person.  

Sorry you didn't get to meet the people you had looked forward to meeting.


----------



## bumbershoot

Thank you Ann.  


What the heck was the TSA person thinking?  Though I'm actually astonished no official has commented on my passport pic yet.  I barely even look like current-me in it.  

My driver's license on the other hand, does.  Why?  Have you gotten to experience the WA thing where they say you can keep using your old photo?  I have.  So my photo was actually taken when the kidlet was ONE year old.  Had it taken in '05 when I had dropped all but 5 of the baby *pounds* (but in reality was thinner b/c the weight was ALL in the milk factory, LOL...not that I could see that at the time).  I think we're on a 5 year DL cycle?  I think so.  So in 2010 I got a new DL, and they said I could keep using that photo.  Why thank you very much!  So as of this year it finally looks like me again.  I assume I'll have to take a new picture next year, though.  Oh sure, just as I start aging!


----------



## annmarieda

bumbershoot said:


> My driver's license on the other hand, does.  Why?  Have you gotten to experience the WA thing where they say you can keep using your old photo?  I have.  So my photo was actually taken when the kidlet was ONE year old.  Had it taken in '05 when I had dropped all but 5 of the baby *pounds* (but in reality was thinner b/c the weight was ALL in the milk factory, LOL...not that I could see that at the time).  I think we're on a 5 year DL cycle?  I think so.  So in 2010 I got a new DL, and they said I could keep using that photo.  Why thank you very much!  So as of this year it finally looks like me again.  I assume I'll have to take a new picture next year, though.  Oh sure, just as I start aging!




I am not sure if I was offered to keep my old one...I just get a new one each time.  Unlike my profile pic that is far to old to be keeping.    I need to take the time to change it!


----------



## debsters41

Your updates are so informative and honest, thanks again


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## nancy drew

Checking in!!!

I have really been looking forward to this, and now have something to compare it to!  

To add to the DL conversation, though (and I keep reading "DL" as "Disneyland", which makes this confusing), I will share my DL story.  I had to get a new DL when I changed my name back to my maiden name after getting divorced.  So that involved going to the DL place (not the one where you have to take the driving test, but just the renewal office).  So I go through the line, and talk to Person A, then am sent to the line for Person B, and all that jazz until I finally end up in the photo area (AKA the "You Are Finally Almost Done Here" area).  I'm waiting for them to call me for my photo, fixing my hair, and making sure I look OK, and they finally call me.  I go up there and Person ZZZ hands me my new DL.  "What?  But surely you must be mistaken, Person ZZZ, because I haven't taken my photo yet."  "Oh no," I am told, "we just used an old one."  I thought about that for a few seconds, mentally reviewing all of my previous DL photos on some sort of virtual rolodex type album in my head, wondering which one they used, afraid to look, and still processing that they let some random person at the DMV decide what photo is going to be staring back at everyone I buy alcohol from.  So finally I look, and it is one of the first photos I ever took there, when I was about 20.  I was in my mid to late thirties when they decided to use THAT photo on my license again.  Luckily it was a sort of flattering photo, although there was some weirdness where there was a rainbowish prismish thing happening on one side of my hair.  But I still don't get when they chose THAT photo.


----------



## bumbershoot

annmarieda said:


> I am not sure if I was offered to keep my old one...I just get a new one each time.  Unlike my profile pic that is far to old to be keeping.    I need to take the time to change it!



Your profile pic reminds me of one of my first college friends.  She lives in Yakima.  



debsters41 said:


> Your updates are so informative and honest, thanks again



Thanks!



kaoden39 said:


>



Hi hi hi!



nancy drew said:


> Checking in!!!
> 
> I have really been looking forward to this, and now have something to compare it to!
> 
> To add to the DL conversation, though (and I keep reading "DL" as "Disneyland", which makes this confusing), I will share my DL story.  I had to get a new DL when I changed my name back to my maiden name after getting divorced.  So that involved going to the DL place (not the one where you have to take the driving test, but just the renewal office).  So I go through the line, and talk to Person A, then am sent to the line for Person B, and all that jazz until I finally end up in the photo area (AKA the "You Are Finally Almost Done Here" area).  I'm waiting for them to call me for my photo, fixing my hair, and making sure I look OK, and they finally call me.  I go up there and Person ZZZ hands me my new DL.  "What?  But surely you must be mistaken, Person ZZZ, because I haven't taken my photo yet."  "Oh no," I am told, "we just used an old one."  I thought about that for a few seconds, mentally reviewing all of my previous DL photos on some sort of virtual rolodex type album in my head, wondering which one they used, afraid to look, and still processing that they let some random person at the DMV decide what photo is going to be staring back at everyone I buy alcohol from.  So finally I look, and it is one of the first photos I ever took there, when I was about 20.  I was in my mid to late thirties when they decided to use THAT photo on my license again.  Luckily it was a sort of flattering photo, although there was some weirdness where there was a rainbowish prismish thing happening on one side of my hair.  But I still don't get when they chose THAT photo.



Sorry about the abbreviation confusion!

That's crazy that they would use a photo from that early!  Flattering photos are good.  I can't even look my passport photo straight on.  Kind of have to look at it from the side when flipping to the photo page to determine which is mine and which is E's (Robert's gets used far more often and is therefore obvious).


----------



## bumbershoot

I was so excited to see just this teensy little bit of Puerto Rico.  I'd never thought all that much about the place, other than watching West Side Story, but once we chose this itinerary I grew very happy to know we would be going here.  

While planning, it was so hard to decide what to do; I knew we couldn't see the old city, the new city, AND the rainforest.  We had to make a decision.  There was some nervousness about creepy crawlies in the rainforest (and our tablemates did do the el Yunque excursion and did verify that that was a bonafide worry) so we chose city.  And since walking around the Old city was something much discussed, we decided to do that.


So here are the Compasses for Day 4.







As you can see, kids can stay onboard and get lunch with the group.  








Even the morning of the port they still had some excursions left, and were offering special deals like that 20% off kids tickets.

I think you can see how I felt about the idea of the $99 spa package.  Alas I couldn't convince myself to do any spa stuff.  Next time!








Dang, I should have done that 5 beer special, then just take the beers back to the room!  Although that would have been more drinks than I had the whole trip.

And maybe next time I'll send Robert in for the $1 stud poker.  Have him make a few bucks.  Given my sensitivity to smoke, though, we would have to bag up his clothes as soon as he got back.  Darn my lungs.









$30 wash and fold special!  Nice!








Good info there in the "important things to know today" section!








Robert really wanted me to go to the trivia thing at Schooner Bar.  I don't think we tried it that day, but on another we did.  And I had to leave almost immediately.  The smoke filtering into the Schooner Bar from the Casino was just overwhelming for me.  Robert couldn't even smell it.  Oh well.







I just noticed there....Afternoon Tea?  FUN!  How did I miss that?








These scans might be of interest to the shoppers.  This is what we got for San Juan.  Oh man you can barely read it.  Sorry.  












With this map I got a second copy and marked off ON the map where things were.


----------



## bumbershoot

Day 4, San Juan!


You come into San Juan from the north.  Along with it being a walled city, because ships have to come in between El Morro and Fortin San Juan de la Cruz.


This is from disneycruiselineblog.  I didn't want to take their bandwidth, so I put it in my photobucket.  But it IS, indeed, THEIR image.  (well, maybe the Bacardi tour's image that they are using)







Here's a semi-bad picture of the sign talking about this.







But I learned that stuff later.


And none of it really sunk in as I got up, dressed, and went onto the balcony to see this.













Those pictures are of El Morro.


As we continued into the harbor, we saw more of the wall.



















OH I was in LOVE.  Without even stepping foot on the ground.  


And here is the real-life image of the entrance to the harbor.







Off to the west of the harbor.







More city.  So gorgeous.







I couldn't wait to get there!


----------



## bumbershoot

We were up on the earlier side, but we still were moving slowly.  Went to have breakfast.  

Here's a random picture taken while sitting down towards the bow end of the dining room, looking back at the buffet area.








And this was the nicer view.







More art as we made our way off the ship.







I had to finish my latte entirely before getting off the ship, but they were totally cool with it.  Bottles of water were fine (we brought a few) but not an espresso drink.


Looking back at the ship.







Looking forward.













I had ordered a tourist map from somewhere and I had that in hand.  I had also read over the basic directions and really studied things (and I went over it with the family) many times.  We had a problem first time in Nassau where I hadn't gone over it with the guys, or let them know really where we were going, and I didn't have a great map.  We got as far as Elizabeth Street (or we think it was) and turned back.  

But this was better.  Get off the ship, turn left.  Walk along.  Soon enough you will see either a CVS or Walgreens.  

We really should have stopped in there and gotten MORE water.  You see, it was hot.  Hot hot hot!  I was dressed to reflect the light (you'll see later), DS was dressed to wick away any sweat, but DH was dressed in black.  Yikes.

As you continue along, you make your way to Paseo de la Princesa.














Ah, there's the Paseo...







And here's the difference a bit of zoom can make.  I had seen this statuary in pictures, but I didn't realize there would be a gate.







With a little bit of zoom, I saw how they got those pictures.







WOW look at that wall.  You truly got a sense of impossibility as you walked along, a sense of "that would just be way too hard to try to scale".







I just looked up this place.  Cafe La Princesa.  Couple things on there I want to try next time we're in PR.  Mofongo stuffed with veggies?  Yes, thank you.







The grey is so pretty, the white is so nice, the whole building is just so pleasant looking!







I doubt you'll be able to read this, but...







The above is all about this set of statues, called Raises.













Here's the view of the water from that area.


----------



## bumbershoot

So we're continuing along *outside* the city wall.

This is art, but it looks like something that has been there since forever.






I'm talking the spikes, not the tree.







The spikes are to our right.

This is to our left.







And this is behind us.







And these were my guys in front of me.







Wall with child.







Wall with invading marauder.







How do people live with such loveliness?







Augh, it's just like a postcard!  It's so fluffy!  (Despicable Me moment there)







Nature is amazing!







We were approaching a gate.







Make that...a gato.  Heh heh, see what I did there?







This is the cat's territory. 







This is before the gate.







Here are some dudes I met.







Here's some weird lady wearing colors that can be seen from space, along with the kid from the previous picture.  Hey they look familiar.  It's like I see them every day....one of them in the mirror.






(bwa ha ha, I didn't realize the lady coming towards the camera is also wearing a very very bright color...we're focusing on the silly person wearing the hat that is exactly like the one you saw me in on CocoCay...wonder who that is?)


And so we went through the gate!


----------



## bumbershoot

So here we went slightly astray.  There was this tempting set of stairs.








We went up them and saw this.







Went forward.







Went further.  Wow.  Still wouldn't want to be a sentry in those tiny SMELLY towers, but...nice view.








And our error is that we just continued along that sort of upstairs pathway.  This took us onto a very narrow road with no proper sidewalk, and it just felt like we were doing something wrong.  We weren't alone!  But that didn't make it feel much better.

So if you pass this close to this pink building, you probably should have gone back down the tempting stairs, continued along forward from the gate, and THEN gone up the street.







By the way, the creepy crawlies in PR make really strong-looking webs.  Shudder.  


And as cool as that bent tree is, you're not in the totally right spot if you see it.








Any Monty Python fans around?  Remember the part in the Holy Grail when they are approaching...something...a castle?  or you're watching someone approach?  it makes a dramatic sound then you look again and they are the same distance away...over and over?  That's what approaching El Morro felt like.














Though it was interspersed with this.













We got there at long, long, windy last.  We had already decided that we would hit the other fort that day, so we paid our $5 each for both forts (otherwise it's $3 per person) and made sure to keep the receipt safe.


----------



## bumbershoot

We followed this sign almost exactly!  Very very helpful for prioritizing.










Ruh roh.  Photobucket has lost its mind.  I will be back tomorrow when photobucket has sat in the corner, thinking about what it has done for the evening.


----------



## ilovetexas

Your pics of San Juan are fabulous.  When we went, we walked a little way then had a taxi take us to "the fort."  I guess we weren't specific enough because he dropped us off at San Cristobal.  We toured it for a LONG time; I can't imagine how long El Morro would take since it's actually bigger.  Side note: I got to spend time in Cuba last year, too, and toured Morro Castle, the big fort there.  It was a year of Caribbean forts.

Anyway, based on how lovely your pics are I want to see more of San Juan next time.  Very pretty.  I recommend the Parrot Club for dinner/lunch next time you're there.  Easy walk from the ships and great food.


----------



## gumbypee

Great pics!!


----------



## bumbershoot

ilovetexas said:


> Your pics of San Juan are fabulous.  When we went, we walked a little way then had a taxi take us to "the fort."  I guess we weren't specific enough because he dropped us off at San Cristobal.  We toured it for a LONG time; I can't imagine how long El Morro would take since it's actually bigger.  Side note: I got to spend time in Cuba last year, too, and toured Morro Castle, the big fort there.  It was a year of Caribbean forts.



A person could spend hours at El Morro.  We spent a good amount of time in the hot hot sun there, and we were hurrying.

Cuba, wow.  My Cuban-American friends hate that I would like to visit Cuba (I would think it would be the opposite, but they are complicated!) but I still wish I could...


----------



## bumbershoot

Photobucket is playing nicely with others now.  Good good.


So we had paid for the two National Parks for the day, and took a picture of that sign telling us how to see El Morro.

Near the sign was an old old staircase.  There were clear and distinct signs on how to use the staircase.  What?  People need instructions for stairs?  Well, yes.  Because it's the only way up and down, and there can be crowds, it's clearly marked that one side is for going down, and the other side is for going up.  Basically, you always want to use the staircase on your right when facing the stairs.

Aw, come on, common sense! 

But is it?







I don't really remember what all of this was.  It's all part of an armed fort that's really forbidding looking with not a whole lot of shade, and many helpful signs that are written in English and Spanish.








This is another sentry point.  They all go smaller as they get towards the outside of the wall, so if the enemies did climb up they could only get through one at a time.  Station a person at the other end of the space, pick off the enemies as they come on through.  







It was hot.  












We've already seen the old one.  Here's the new style.












I think those patterns were used to swing cannons around.














This really makes you think about the life of the soldiers.






And this is one of the areas labeled as the kitchens.  








2nd Level of the fort.  I didn't do anything to the photo to make it green.  It didn't look green when we were in there, just dark.  













Under "other features to notice" there's a small bit about a fragment of shrapnel in the wall.  Here it is, that outjutting/shadow looking thing almost in the middle.







Whoo boy, staircase.  This one you can use going up or down.







This is the view (and method of air circulation) in the women's bathroom on one level.  







DS says it's the same in the men's, only there were some webs.  



Interesting stuff!  Going from left to right on the sign and therefore the map:


----------



## kaoden39

This reminds me of the fighting scene on POTC. 


As far as the stair logic.....well....face it you are talking about people.


----------



## bumbershoot

DS and I went up into the lighthouse but we were immediately followed by a large group of schoolkids on a field trip.  None of them were rude, but they were chatty in a small space, and they filled up the space!  So no pictures of the inside.  But as we went back down the stairs, I realized how really really steep they are.  For those with lower mobility, bad knees, etc, probably want to sit this out.








As we looked out over the view, a nice pair of friends offered to take our picture.  I was being silly and had been holding "rabbit ears" over DS's head, but was taking my hand down.  They caught a picture as I was moving my hand.  So I look goofy, but it's actually a decent picture of the three of us, so here you are.







Looking out over a cemetary.







We looked around for a bit more, visited the gift shop, bought some water.  DS bought a pack of playing cards with San Juan pictures on them.  Wow, he has them out right now, I notice.  He loves them.


Then we left and started the long slow walk (not that long, really, just feels long when it's 200 degrees out) over to San Cristobol.


So by this point in our journey, DH was starting to feel *off*.  He was starting to get symptoms of "the January thing that everyone had, you know, the lung thing" (as I call it).  So he had been with us since the 18th, it was now the 30th, and he was just then getting symptoms.  This "lung thing" had a terribly long incubation period.  

E was still fairly tired and we had gotten up early-ish.  And it was hot.  And we hadn't brought quite enough water or snacks.  They were starting to drag.  They were getting grumpy.  This makes their travel agent sad.  When their TA gets sad, she gets more chipper, trying to keep the day going happily.  When their TA does this, it makes them more grumpy-cat-ish.  And so on.


Here's a picture of the trolley map that gives a basic idea of where we were walking.







So picture us walking from #26 towards #18, along that green line.  One side of the street is sort of along the wall, or rather you can kind of see over it.  The other side of the street is along houses.

Now picture grumpy-cat-males walking along the shady side of the street (sensible) while fake-chipper-TravelAgent walks on the sunny side of the street.  Neither will join the other.  Neither is being happy with the other.  Harumph.

So that's how we walked for awhile.  Not my fault DH didn't bring his hat and wore black...


So here's a picture of the museum, from MY side of the street (looking their way).







By the way, if you walk on the shady, house-side of the street you don't really see the houses like this.







Tropical countries have such bright and colorful houses.  If you look back at that picture of me at the SJ gate, you will see the connection.  I dress like a box of crayons sometimes, and I like houses that are painted that way, too.  I guess having been born in San Francisco with the "painted lady" Victorians imprinted my fashion AND house-paint sense.



On the not-so-fun side, there is a bad part of town in OSJ, known as La Perla.  It's recommended to stay out of there.  Good news...it would be hard to accidentally end up there.  The pathway outside the gates stops at El Morro, and so you would have to find your way TO a gate of sorts into that area.  It's on the coast, down the hill, and outside the walls.  Here is a view down into it.  I didn't know this was the "bad" part of town when I took the pictures.  I actually thought, from above, that it looked very picturesque and interesting.  








Continuing along the street.













A ruined top of a building next to a cool new gazebo-ish looking thing on a terrace.  







Getting into the fort seemed to require a long uphill ramp, and the guys needed a break.  So we sat in the shade (reunited on the same side of the street again), and E found that one of the local cats was really very nice.  (you can't see it, but the cat has the collar)


----------



## bumbershoot

kaoden39 said:


> This reminds me of the fighting scene on POTC.
> 
> 
> As far as the stair logic.....well....face it you are talking about people.



I hadn't noticed that before, it really really does!  Thanks for noticing that!

True.  People are people.


----------



## bumbershoot

Basic info on Castillo San Cristobal.







Main courtyard.













There are things to see here, many rooms with exhibits.  Those rooms were, despite windows, hot and I didn't want to look at exhibits.  Therefore, my pictures are lacking.

You can go in some "tunnels" (not really tunnels like one thinks of them).

Whoa.







In the tunnel after that sign, there's a dungeon.  Only those who aren't scared of the dark and aren't claustrophobic should go in.  It's DARK.  

If you take one of the free, ranger-led tours, they'll take the group in with the lights on, show them around, then turn the lights off.  I saw this happen from out in the main tunnel.  Pitch.  Black.  Utter darkness.  Underground, tunnel, no windows.  As dark as it can get.  

After that group left, we went in, and even with the lighting it's dark dark dark.  I would lose my mind in almost no time in there if I had been a prisoner.


In some ways San Cristobal (minus the dungeon) reminded me of my very vague memories of some of the CA Missions we went to on field trips growing up.  Especially this.







It's worth going to, but it's not quite as picturesque as El Morro.  I'm glad we did it in this order this trip, but in the future I think I would prefer to tour the forts in the opposite order.  




If you look back at that map showing the heavy trolley area in the Luna, San Francisco, and Fortaleza streets area, that's where we went next.  We were on a street looking out on, it turned out, Plaza de Colon, when we saw a cute little cafe with some outside seating.  Not thinking there would be anything we could eat, we looked at the menu posted outside, and saw a large vegetarian portion of the menu!  Score!

Sure, we were heading towards the ship, and sure, there was food we'd already paid for on the ship.  But here we were, and our stomachs were here, and it was HOT, and heck, why not?  So we went on in.  This cafe's name is Cafe Berlin, and it was very tasty.  I had a Bahama Mama and some sort of meal.  DH and DS had some sort of meals as well.  The food was big, good, and very fresh and REAL tasting.


After a nice lunch we wandered just a bit more.  We came across the tourist-shopping area, and visited Cariloha, which sells bamboo products, on Calle Fortaleza.  They got us, big time.  And boy did they get us.  

At least with jewelry, you only know if you've been "taken" if you go to get things appraised.  But with towels and bedding, as we bought, you find out at home, when 5 washings later a towel is starting to fall apart and your sheets have shrunk so much they barely fit on your bed anymore (despite washing them all in cold as the instructions say).  Yes they are soft.  No, they are not worth it.

Well, the sheets might be worth it, but buy a size bigger than you need.  Our bed is a totally normal Queen size bed from Sears, and the depth of it is inches shorter than they state for Queen beds, but the fitting sheet is barely going on anymore, and the flat sheet doesn't come close to tucking in on the sides.  Save your money or buy bigger than you need.

On the other hand, I love my beachy bag I got there.  And my scarf, though I wish the scarf were longer!


And what has happened with the towels and sheets is just insult to near-injury, because it was while at Cariloha (a US-based company) in San Juan (a US territory) that our credit union decided that it was a questionable purchase.    Took what felt like ages.  The CU couldn't get things worked out with the CC, so we used our debit.  And even that wasn't working the first time because the clerk ran it as credit not debit the first two times.  Augh.  

Have I mentioned this was the end of our touring day, it was hot, we were sweaty, and it was tick-tocking along towards all aboard time?  

Finally FINALLY the debit card went through properly and we headed on out.  By that time we had like 9 bamboo necklaces (they give those for free when you enter and say "aloha" or something like that) so we were duly "marked" as tourists (like DS's evacuation wristband wasn't doing that already, or my clothes, or the very obvious fact that I do not live in the tropics, LOL) and we rushed back towards the ship.

Actually, we rushed over to the drugstore to get chapstick.  I was out, and this was unacceptable.  The CVS (figured it out, it was a CVS) was right near the ship, so I forced the guys to deal with it.

Not long before all aboard time is NOT the time to hit that CVS.  CROWDED!  And they do their lines differently than other CVSs I've seen, so it's all confused.  Locals combined with tourists...bad.  

Found the chapstick aisle which was across from the cold remedy aisle, and the "lung thing from January" had hit them, too.  Or it had hit enough cruise passengers!  There was a sick guy buying stuff for his sicker wife (she hadn't even gotten off the ship, poor lady)...  I gave him some experience-based advice and wished him well.  


We had plenty of time, we were in no danger.  But it sure didn't feel that way!  My guys were not having fun as we rushed the block to the ship with something like 40 minutes left.  I ask you, does my husband actually travel the world?  Or does he just go hide in a Motel 6 in Missoula when he says he's on international work trips?  When it comes to family trips, he has NO risk tolerance.  


We made it, of course.


----------



## bumbershoot

Whew!

We got onboard, go up to the room.  Now, because of our early dining time we did have to start getting ready.  Showers, etc.  As I've probably mentioned, our level of "casual" isn't all that casual.  We live near Seattle; our lives are casual.  We like opportunities to dress up.  So it was khakis and polos and a dress and heels and makeup and whatnot, and off we went.

This evening we actually got there before our tablemates, and before most of the people arrived in our little back corner of the lowest level of the 3-level dining room.  So I got this picture.






Pretty, yes?



Our tablemates had gone on the rainforest excursion and had tales to tell, which was fun.  

This might have been the night the next table over had a proposal, which was sweet and dramatic.  The teen at our table was friends with the teen from their table, and it turns out their suddenly-about-to-be-stepdad had told him and his sister of his impending proposal, but, and this is odd, they didn't believe him?  So they were shocked and astonished at the proposal to their mom.  The daughter looked horrified and was crying, though about an hour later she seemed happy (though still crying).  The teen boy had about 20,000 emotions flitting across his face each moment.  I'm still not sure to be happy for them!  I'm a stepkid three times over; one was useless, one has been decent, and the third is good but with very different beliefs...being a stepparent is a big deal, and as a stepkid and a former kid, I felt very uncomfortable with the reactions of those kids...

Oh well, I'm sure it's all fine.


The things you see on cruises, right?


Believe it or not, after such a long hot sweaty tiring day, the kiddo had the energy and gumption to go to the kid's club!  Woo!!!

Which left me and Robert to our own devices.  We chose to wander.  I bought a "serving" of Baileys, no ice, and I had a decaf iced latte (part of my Replenish package, remember) that I poured it into.  Yum.  

We did a scavenger hunt of sorts, trying to go to, if not in, all of the various lounges and bars.  I took some pictures of the signs, but those are boring.  Well, maybe they are boring?  Let me know if you want to see a few pictures of lounge/bar signs.  


We did sit in one bar, Olive or Twist (say the name to hear the funny), and I took some pictures of the outside.







Then we walked across the always-windy pool deck.  They were playing, as you can see Burt Wonderstone.  I get scared walking outside on those open decks at night.  I get worried I'll be blown off forever and ever!







We found the Library and I got a book, and we saw the things they have available.







This is one of the interactive signs.  This should probably be on a different ship.  Because Freedom doesn't have The Catacombs.







Weird freaky Little Shop of Horrors style glass art.







Turns out this is on the level where we entered the ship, where we first talked to anyone about our beverage package, etc.


Others have taken way better pictures than I did, but one thing I loved about Radiance and Freedom is all of the glass and lit-up glass at that.







I also love the clocks, even when I take blurry pictures.







We went out to the deck.














This was useful info so you didn't lean against the wall and get smooshed.









Eventually it was time for us to go retrieve the young-one.  He had made a craft; a decorated pillowcase, and they had watched a movie (Wreck It Ralph, if you can believe it) and had had a terrific time, and we all turned in for the night.


Day 4 was done with.


----------



## annmarieda

What a full day!  I love all the pictures.  What a great port to stop in!  Many interesting things.  

Sorry everyone was hot.. hot and guys leads to grumpy...  I know too well how that then leads to one person trying to act chipper for the rest.  

My own dh has a pretty low risk tolerance on trips when it comes to getting to a departure point..  I am not sure if it is because he fears being stuck with us or fears being stuck and needing to be responsible for us. 

The dinning room was very pretty!


----------



## gumbypee

Love love love references to grumpy cat


----------



## gumbypee

Btw, do you journal on your trips to remember everything? That's what I try to do bc it helps with making photo books. I've never done a trip report though


----------



## bumbershoot

annmarieda said:


> My own dh has a pretty low risk tolerance on trips when it comes to getting to a departure point..  I am not sure if it is because he fears being stuck with us or fears being stuck and needing to be responsible for us.
> 
> The dinning room was very pretty!



Good point about possibly being afraid to be stuck and responsible!  




gumbypee said:


> Love love love references to grumpy cat



Just sort of showed up at my fingertips.




gumbypee said:


> Btw, do you journal on your trips to remember everything? That's what I try to do bc it helps with making photo books. I've never done a trip report though



I don't.  And I forget so much.  I do, however, ahe two other people with memories to ask, and they can fill in many gaps.

I used to jot things down back when we only went to Disneyland, but for some reason it got left behind.


----------



## UmmGooD

I love your trip report but I cannot see any of the photos   It says that you need to upgrade your account because you are over your bandwidth allotment or something along those lines.

We have been on two DCL cruises but are now my wife and I are going to take an anniversary cruise by ourselves on RCCL on a Voyager class ship (Navigator of the Seas).  We hope to scope out the differences between RCCL and DCL while onboard but you might already do that for me.   I hope to get to see your photos soon.


----------



## gumbypee

UmmGooD said:


> I love your trip report but I cannot see any of the photos   It says that you need to upgrade your account because you are over your bandwidth allotment or something along those lines.  We have been on two DCL cruises but are now my wife and I are going to take an anniversary cruise by ourselves on RCCL on a Voyager class ship (Navigator of the Seas).  We hope to scope out the differences between RCCL and DCL while onboard but you might already do that for me.   I hope to get to see your photos soon.



Weird, I see the pics but when I click to see bigger it just says connection error which I thought was the forum. Weird


----------



## annmarieda

I was able to see all your pics... but no longer.   The message in the box now reads "upgrade to plus for additional bandwidth"


----------



## bumbershoot

I know.  

I've never run out of bandwidth before!


----------



## UmmGooD

gumbypee said:


> Weird, I see the pics but when I click to see bigger it just says connection error which I thought was the forum. Weird



Yes I realized late last night that the thumbnails for the images do show up on my iPad.  When on a normal PC or Mac they don't show up because the full images are trying to be displayed.



bumbershoot said:


> I know.
> 
> I've never run out of bandwidth before!



On the iPad App I was able to see your thumbnails so I was able to see most of it!  Thanks again for posting your review I really appreciate it.

The centrum looks huge.  Do you know what deck it starts and ends at?  For example on the Wonder/Magic the center of the ship only goes from Deck 3 to Deck 5.  I was curious if I could see down into the centrum from Deck 8 on the Freedom class (I am sailing on Voyager class but I heard they are basically the same but the Freedom is stretched).

Also my daughter is very sensitive to smoke as well.  (She has had pneumonia twice and has asthma).  Where on the ship is there an over abundance of smoke?

Also when tendering do they use large boats or the life boats?  The reason I am asking is I know that HAL uses life boats in some occasions.  When we were on the Wonder at Cabo a HAL ship was there and was tendering with old faded life boats.  While this probably wouldn't bother me there didn't seem to be much ventilation and frankly I love the trip on the boat up where it is open.

Thanks for tolerating my questions I'll probably have lots since I over plan everything


----------



## DisneyZell

I'm enjoying reading it.  I did not see anyone tell you that the hole in the bow of the Disney Dream is the teen club.  Very cool.

which begs a question...I did not see any teen club mentioned...do they stop at 11 years old? 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## debsters41

So sorry not to have seen an update in a while... I hope everything is ok?


----------



## brnmommy

UmmGooD said:


> I love your trip report but I cannot see any of the photos   It says that you need to upgrade your account because you are over your bandwidth allotment or something along those lines.  We have been on two DCL cruises but are now my wife and I are going to take an anniversary cruise by ourselves on RCCL on a Voyager class ship (Navigator of the Seas).  We hope to scope out the differences between RCCL and DCL while onboard but you might already do that for me.   I hope to get to see your photos soon.



Please let us know how Navigator of the seas was! My husband and I are planning a kid free vacation and considering that ship.


----------



## annmarieda

debsters41 said:


> So sorry not to have seen an update in a while... I hope everything is ok?



 I too am beginning to wonder....


----------



## bumbershoot

Sorry all. The prospect of having to pay for photobucket had thrown me!

Siting here at a dance convention with my son and saw the thread come up...feelin' guilty dr leaving you hanging!


----------



## debsters41

I wouldn't want to pay for photobucket either!  Maybe another photo sharing site like 4 shared?  Personally, while the pictures are great I don't think it is worth paying money just to keep your fans happy  Glad you and your family are ok.


----------



## anna08

Thanks much for your informative and descriptive TR!  We have our first RCCL cruise booked for late this year and it's helpful to have your recommendations.
In light of avoiding more photos posts, do you have an all-around impression of your cruise?  

Did your son prefer it to DCL or is it apples & oranges?  

Was the smoking in areas easy enough to avoid?  I, too, have trouble and am like a canary in a coal mine for the presence of smoke except I start bark-coughing instead of singing...

Thanks again!


----------



## gumbypee

Weird to charge. Try tinypic

I don't want u to pay but I love pics and they are appreciated


----------



## bumbershoot

New month, new bandwidth limit.  

Let me know if you can see the pictures; I can, but let me know if you can.



anna08 said:


> Thanks much for your informative and descriptive TR!  We have our first RCCL cruise booked for late this year and it's helpful to have your recommendations.
> In light of avoiding more photos posts, do you have an all-around impression of your cruise?
> 
> Did your son prefer it to DCL or is it apples & oranges?
> 
> Was the smoking in areas easy enough to avoid?  I, too, have trouble and am like a canary in a coal mine for the presence of smoke except I start bark-coughing instead of singing...
> 
> Thanks again!



As DS got rested up, he saw that RCCL was just as fun.  It was the 4th night when he got to the kid's club, and he went each day after and had a great time.  No there's no dance floor that lights up, he didn't make flubber, etc etc.  But they had a great staff who kept all the kids entertained and active the whole time they were there.  And they made pillowcases and pirate bandanas (which, besides the flubber, is 2 more crafts than he's ever made on DCL!).  

Smoking...as long as you pay attention to where you are (don't accidentally wander into the smoking section) it's easy enough to avoid.  Neither cruiseline allows smoking on verandahs, so that's good.  RCCL does have a lounge or two that allows cigars.  For the life of me I cannot remember the name of the lounge on Freedom, but it's to the right of the lounge with the Egyptian theme.  Connoisseur, maybe?



At this point, my family thinks that nearly any cruiseline that gets us out on a ship and on the seas is a fave cruiseline.  Now, that's not to say I'm going to start jumping onto Carnival ships...I have to admit to a totally irrational (yet maybe not *totally*) wish to avoid that line.    I mean, we've been on Royal and DCL and like them, so why not just stick with them, right?  We would go on either. 

Spoiler alert.  Because my son isn't ready to go back to Disneyworld (we do have a DisneyLAND trip over Labor Day while otherwise visiting my brother in southern California, but that is rundisney-based), and because we had book a Disney cruise quite awhile ago for October, we knew we didn't have to worry about throwing WDW into the trip.  But...4 nights on DCL just didn't seem quite enough.  And one day after this trip I got a bit silly and found a cruise on Royal that got into port the same day the Disney ship leaves.  And it's 5 nights.  So we booked it.   

The kicker?  That one leaves from and gets back to Fort Lauderdale.  So we'll be getting off that ship, getting to a rental car agency and just bookin' it up to Port Canaveral.  Let us start putting out good, no accidents, no roadworks projects, no nothing standing in our way at all, for that day.  



I'll get back to pictures and the story.  I don't dislike the concept of paying for photo storage.  It just kept messing with me.  Confusing mix of emotions.


----------



## debsters41

Love the idea of the back to back from RCCL to DCL!  There is more than one way to get up the coast, so you will be fine!   Thanks for checking in!  I could see pictures.


----------



## annmarieda

Yay for a back to back cruise!


----------



## Ofinn

Love the back to back cruises. I love spontaneous changes and a little adventure mixed in. Hopefully the drive from FLL to Port Canaveral is uneventful . I have mixed feelings about WDW. I  miss it, but not sure when we will be back most likely sometime  2015. I can't wait to try a RCL cruise, but I may hold off until my kids are teenagers. They already at age 10 and 11 prefer Universal so I'm afraid if I switch to RCL I may never get them back on DCL.


----------



## nancy drew

I love it!  Glad to see you back here.  We might be heading to DLR in August, but before you are there (unless you decide to do a mega-trip like WDW!!!).  Just crunching the numbers, and seeing whether United is going to give me back my miles that someone stole from me.  

And I need to hear more about your cruise, and the upcoming cruise!  I am a bit obsessed/addicted to cruising now and want to hear everything!  Crazy how things turn out!


----------



## anna08

We did that opposite drive over spring break - we got off DCL and drove down to a hotel in Fort Lauderdale.  Very uneventful, all highway.  I love the idea of back to back cruises on different lines!  Thanks for your answers!


----------



## need2go2disney

Really enjoying the trip review so far.... will you be finishing it?  We are cruising on the Freedom in August 2015 for back to back weeks.  We have cruised Freedom once before and LOVED her!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

Well THAT was quite a break from this story!  Not like I was gone (well I was for a bit) or in the hospital or anything like that...just had absolutely no "get up and go" to do it.  Weird.





debsters41 said:


> Love the idea of the back to back from RCCL to DCL!  There is more than one way to get up the coast, so you will be fine!   Thanks for checking in!  I could see pictures.



More than one way, yay!



annmarieda said:


> Yay for a back to back cruise!







Ofinn said:


> Love the back to back cruises. I love spontaneous changes and a little adventure mixed in. Hopefully the drive from FLL to Port Canaveral is uneventful . I have mixed feelings about WDW. I  miss it, but not sure when we will be back most likely sometime  2015. I can't wait to try a RCL cruise, but I may hold off until my kids are teenagers. They already at age 10 and 11 prefer Universal so I'm afraid if I switch to RCL I may never get them back on DCL.



We've never done them back to back, so it'll be interesting!




nancy drew said:


> I love it!  Glad to see you back here.  We might be heading to DLR in August, but before you are there (unless you decide to do a mega-trip like WDW!!!).  Just crunching the numbers, and seeing whether United is going to give me back my miles that someone stole from me.
> 
> And I need to hear more about your cruise, and the upcoming cruise!  I am a bit obsessed/addicted to cruising now and want to hear everything!  Crazy how things turn out!



So sorry for disappearing from my report.  

Someone stole miles from you?  Eep!

Well be heading to San Diego over a week before the race, a relatively shortish time in Anaheim, then back to San Diego.  




anna08 said:


> We did that opposite drive over spring break - we got off DCL and drove down to a hotel in Fort Lauderdale.  Very uneventful, all highway.  I love the idea of back to back cruises on different lines!  Thanks for your answers!



Uneventful, yay!

The key is that we have a basic room booked on RCCL, then concierge booked on the shorter cruise.  I keep trying to find a bargain on at least a junior suite on Vision, but the price is still annoying.  Since we got a GREAT rate in an intriguing room (panoramic oceanview, which means nearly floor to ceiling walls but otherwise just oceanview) it's hard to find an equally great upgrade rate!  But I keep a lookout, since it would give us double the points or whatever RCCL uses and would get us closer to the next level.




need2go2disney said:


> Really enjoying the trip review so far.... will you be finishing it?  We are cruising on the Freedom in August 2015 for back to back weeks.  We have cruised Freedom once before and LOVED her!!!



Finishing it.  Yes.  Promise.  I know it's silly to pay for photobucket, but I like 'em but hate their ads so let's see how the pay version works.  

Back to back WEEKS, oh how lovely.


----------



## bumbershoot

As I mentioned above, I was actually gone.  For 20 days!  We had a crazy opportunity to follow Robert on a work trip; got official permission, made sure the hotels were the same price for 3 of us vs just him, etc etc.  Found airfare that didn't make me physically ill.  Got on the plane. 

To England and Ireland!  Woo!  Now that we've been home 8 days I can say it was great.  I had lousy travel both there and back, and that always obliterates my joy about the trip for a bit.  First days were in Dublin where he met with coworkers, then he and one coworker flew to England while E and I did the "sail-rail" program over to  Birmingham.  The day they moved by car to Nottingham, Eamon and I went to London and then from there to Nottingham at the end of the day.  That half day was NOT enough so we actually had an London overnight a bit later in the trip.    Then Robert was done with the work trip and he took about 6 days personal time, and we rail-sailed back over to Ireland, back to Dublin then drove over to the West of Ireland (my fave part).  

I was shocked at how much I enjoyed England, and I cried (as I did 19 years ago) the day before we left Ireland...if you happened to be at the Cliffs of Moher on the 21st and saw a crying woman walking slowly to the car...that was very likely me.

So that was my adventure this month.


----------



## bumbershoot

*








I love the "pirate safety notice" and parade info in the pages above and below, but it is very important!  The kids were having a parade.  They had to be there early, and they couldn't then LEAVE early.  No one could leave early, so if you didn't want your kids to be in the parade, don't drop 'em off!























































*


----------



## bumbershoot

*I can't decide which picture I like better, so you'll have to decide for me.  Either way, there's no losing.  














The Royal Princess.







Water.






More water.






We, especially DH and DS, were exhausted this day.  The heat and the walking in San Juan really did us in.  I was really glad I hadn't scheduled anything at all for this day, because it would have been hard to be alert for it.  So a simple day of wandering worked well.  Now...I hadn't planned on that.  I had really wanted to schedule something, but just never figured out what.  But it worked out.


We were able to get up and out to get breakfast, though!  Everything was good except for french toast that was weirdly hard.  

I'm not writing with my receipts now so I don't know about the lattes and waters and whatnot.  Just assume we had some, but not quiet enough to break even on Replenish.  Biggest issue there was not knowing we could get waters and virgin drinks on Coco Cay, and having bought the huge water package for Eamon.  


On the way out of the ship...




















Walking on the dock in St Maarten makes you feel very very small, that's for sure!


















And immediately I saw foliage I'd never seen before.  I didn't get close enough to see leaves, but just the way the greenery looked going up the mountain was totally different.  Gorgeous, too.













Ohhhh, I will take THAT wee little boat, please.  Please?  Oh please please please?







We walked over to the water taxi, making a stop at Effy to get more $10 pieces of glass.  


How do people live in places like this?  How do they ever look at their computers or anything else?

























Walking to the water taxi.







More foliage.













And we were on our way to city center.*


----------



## bumbershoot

*
























We skipped the first stop on the water taxi because it's not the city center one.  Got off at the second.  There's an Effy right there, so looked at more colored glass.  This time I passed because it was black glass, and I didn't want that, but they were super-sweet and gave E the small pendant for free.

As we continued from the dock to the front street, we saw a woman who had fallen and hurt herself enough that an ambulance was called.  Not a great start to her day.  I hope she was ultimately OK.  


Robert went to try to get some cash (unsuccessful! which was weird) and E and I took a little time to hang out on the public beach that's *right there*.  If we'd wanted a chair or lounger we would have had to pay someone, but just hanging out there was fine.  The water was bizarrely deep right off the beach; a man was in the water and would dive down, completely disappear, and come up with shells.  

Well, you can see the water difference in this shot, with the guy in the background.  













Same kid, more of the beach/foliage.







No kid, back down the beach along the walking path from the docks I believe.







I've heard that the public beach here used to be pretty gross, but it didn't seem like it this day.  Seemed awfully pretty and tempting!  But we weren't prepared for a beach day.  Oh well!







We wandered, we saw the St Maarten dogs (San Juan has the cats if you recall), Robert managed to buy me some tanzanite even while I said that it was a ripoff (sometimes I have to let him spend some money or he just doesn't feel right), we met nice salespeople, we got more Effy (I think we did).  E had brought his pack of cards purchased at the El Morro giftshop, who knows why.  He got taken for some fake Legos (when negotiating down b/c you really don't want your kid to get something, make sure the husband stays far FAR away! they can sense when the money-spender comes into range! the negotiation halted immediately when Robert approached and said $10 for 2 sets is good, not realizing they weren't real legos).  Wander wander. 

Found the Yoda Guy.  Hmm.  Ever feel like you need to donate just because you kinda feel bad for someone?  That was our experience.  He never ever said that he was THE guy that designed it...he was just A guy that worked on Yoda.  I knew that.  But his museum is not tempting (and had horror movie stuff in it, so E wasn't going to go in it, that's for sure) and while he was sweet, there was just nothing there I wanted to buy.  So we donated a little something and hit the road.







At some point, someone discovered that his pack of cards was missing.  This was most definitely Not Good. In a different family nothing would be done and the child would Learn His Lesson.  In our family, since almost all of E's money comes directly from us, that doesn't work well.  So we retraced our steps, quicker this time, to find them.  And, amazingly, we found them.  They had been sitting right where E had been sitting, in some random electronics shop that Robert sucked us into.  The staff had been just about to put them somewhere safe when Robert went in while E and I went somewhere else.  Eamon went in to thank them in person.  Good kid.  And we were much happier.

HUNGRY though.  And so, despite the fact that the ship and all its pre-paid food was RIGHT THERE....







....we went to Hard Rock and had some generic food.  Felt a LOT better after, though.  I might have had one of my patented "this trip is ruined" moments before the food showed up.  At some point the guys are going to realize that they aren't the only ones with issues when the blood sugar gets low.  But for now let's just keep it a secret OK?


Of all the odd things to learn while dining, we found out that a day or two before we docked, a sister ship had been denied entrance to the port because of noro.  Ewie.  The Hard Rock employee was glad, because if people who are sick but don't know it come into the port and touch everything, they spread it to those on land, and that's not fun.  They were glad the ship had been stopped.

My little photobomber.








We didn't eat here (the one with "Blue" in the name), though their menu seemed good, even for vegetarians.  














Funny how different the specific angle of the sun makes things look!








E is wearing his solar-changing shirt.








I have a thing for pictures of clocks and churches.








Bells.








The courthouse just right out in the middle of everything.








Back on the watertaxi.








They have a TV and the TV was playing Psy (though maybe not at the moment I snapped the picture).  E was very happy.  He loves that guy.  And this is a picture of the water taxi.








Beach foliage.








Myyyyyyy boat.  Mine!








If I weren't afraid of 8-legged things as big as my head, I would climb this hill.







Aha, I've exceeded my picture limit!  Gotta split it up.
*


----------



## bumbershoot

*
For those who don't make it over to the French side of the island (like us), never fear, there's a small Belgian Chocolate Box right near the ships!  







We were stopped in our tracks by the Guavaberry Rum kiosk on the way back to the ship.  Didn't intend to, but ended up buying a bottle.  On RCCL they take it as you enter the ship, close up the bag, staple and stick tags to it, and put it off in some other room.  They return it to you in time to leave the ship.


I want to live there, in sight of MY boat.







Gotta say, I love the Royal Princess's balcony glass.







From our balcony.  Remember, it was early February and around 5 by this time!













This night they did some sort of thing in the dining room.  The pictures are blurry but you can see how high the dining room is.  We were on the bottom floor.













I have absolutely no idea what anyone ate this night.  My sense of taste and smell was getting worse.  Maybe this night, maybe another, maybe I've already told the story, but I was having Robert taste things for me and tell me if I would like them.  If yes, I'd eat it.  If no, I wouldn't waste the calories.  I remember ONLY tasting chocolate and coffee and that's pretty much it.  I was eating by texture, mainly.  Very depressing.


E went to the kid's club, and I think Robert and I went shopping.  Finally it was time to wait for the pirate parade!  Here they come!







My blurry boy.







If you're going to have your kids participate, I want to warn you, this is what it will look like while they are standing and singing piratey songs.













Wow, one lone good shot.







Those people up there on the balcony have the right idea!








Picked him up a bit later.  I was still reading the mystery I'd picked up from the library.  Not sure what else was going on.

Take a lesson from me folks, don't take any long pauses in your trip reports!  Feb to the end of June here.  So sorry!

But from Day 5, goodnight.*


----------



## bumbershoot




----------



## debsters41

Yay!  The Best RCCL trip report on the Dis Boards continues  !


Love the updates and I am taking notes 

I am so glad that E was able to find his cards again.  Your pictures are amazing and will really help others going to St Maarten.

So, how was the chocolate?


----------



## bumbershoot

The chocolate was really good.  That particular location is tiny, so don't expect the whole family to comfortably fit inside.  In fact I just stood outside taking pictures, while the guys went into the air conditioning (it was like a tiny trailer with an AC unit on it) and picked out the chocolate.

And many times people have questions about being able to bring food back on board (a question I see a lot on the DCL pages, especially with the chocolate factory tour on Nassau), and it was absolutely no problem to bring the box onboard.  We actually didn't even eat any until we got home!  Very tasty.

The kiddo apparently has chosen playing cards as his "thing to collect".  He got three, I think, from England and two or three from Ireland on our recent journey as we followed DH on his work trip.  One is themed to the Underground, which I think is superfun.


----------



## annmarieda

So glad to see you posting to your report again.  Your pictures are so fun!  I love the waters and the land... boats...etc.  I agree with you.  How does anyone living there get anything done?  

Glad the the cards were recovered.  We too would have gone back.


----------



## kaoden39

The water is so amazingly beautiful! I cannot believe the beautiful blue colors. They are so vivid!


----------



## bumbershoot

annmarieda said:


> So glad to see you posting to your report again.  Your pictures are so fun!  I love the waters and the land... boats...etc.  I agree with you.  How does anyone living there get anything done?
> 
> Glad the the cards were recovered.  We too would have gone back.



Glad to know someone else would have gone back for the cards.    Feels so indulgent, but then, if I had lost something I surely would have gone back, right?  



kaoden39 said:


> The water is so amazingly beautiful! I cannot believe the beautiful blue colors. They are so vivid!



It was SO gorgeous.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Loving your trip report!

I'm a little unclear about what you have to pay for on RC.  Can you help me understand?

I know alcohol and fine dining and if you want soda you should get the soda card.


----------



## nancy drew

I'm so glad you're back!!!  

I know the kids and I will do a RCCL cruise one day, and your reports help me remember that we will have an amazing time, even if it isn't Disney.


----------



## bumbershoot

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Loving your trip report!
> 
> I'm a little unclear about what you have to pay for on RC.  Can you help me understand?
> 
> I know alcohol and fine dining and if you want soda you should get the soda card.




Alcohol, fancy coffee and tea drinks...just like on Disney.

Soda, unlike Disney.

Ben&Jerry's, which can't be compared to Disney because Disney doesn't have that ice cream option.  BOTH lines have "soft serve" included, but we don't eat that for ingredient issues.  

Fine dining, yes.

Bingo.  

Disney doesn't have a casino but Royal does (and it has smoking sections) so if you like to gamble that's an extra expense on Royal.

That's all I can think of right now.

Glad to have you here!



nancy drew said:


> I'm so glad you're back!!!
> 
> I know the kids and I will do a RCCL cruise one day, and your reports help me remember that we will have an amazing time, even if it isn't Disney.



Thanks.  

There was a family next to us at dinner with 3 kids who seemed to each have a variety of food needs.  One night I noticed (I'm sure it happened each night, I just only noticed the one night) the mom looking at the regular menus and a special menu, and filling out 3 different forms.  It seemed that she was looking at the next night's offerings and she was pre-ordering for the kids.  Pretty neat!  Our server actually had me do that a few nights, because he could tell that we were veggie and I was being pretty picky what with my weird tastebuds and all.  

My point in telling you this is that they seemed to be just as helpful with food as Disney is.

They did have one funky issue with the menu, where they used their "vegetarian" label on something most definitely NOT vegetarian, but I think that was just an oversight than anything sinister.


----------



## bumbershoot

*An "at sea" day.  Ahhhhhhhh.


View off the bow.  E is putting his changes-with-the-sun pirate medallion into the sun.  Goes from silver to gold.













More views of our side-aft balcony.  












After breakfast, we ran into our server, Jean, dancing at the front of the Windjammer.  He had done this most mornings; him or another guy.  They wore crazy wigs and hats and big necklaces, they greeted you and were incredibly joyful.  Our server Jean was lovely.  Sweet, kind, helpful, ridiculously handsome.  We kept trying to set him up with the beautiful woman at our table, but they resisted.  They could have had a wonderful life and ridiculously good looking children!  

Anyway, this morning he was dancing, and he happened to be playing Gangnam Style.  This inspired my kid.  

It did not, however, inspire my camera to take decent pictures.  




















This was a day marked in short periods of time.  Do this for 30 minutes, do that for an hour, do another thing for 20 minutes, etc.  Now this sounds crazy-making, but it sure keeps things interesting!  Robert wasn't feeling 100% by this time, so being able to relax worked for him.  For me, having a bit of time on my own to go sit in the sun, but for a limited amount of time, was good.  It just all worked.

Breakfast was just me and E, if I recall, because Robert needed to sleep.  Made specific when&where plans to meet up later.

From there we went back to the room for E to change, because he wanted to ice skate!  You need long pants and socks.  So we got him into those (and a shirt of course) and headed off to the rink.  

Got him into a rental helmet and rental skates (free rentals).  He had NO interest in me getting on the ice that day, and I decided to let him have his way.  This was his second time ice skating, and the first time without one of those cage things to hang onto.  So it was a lot of walking while holding on to the walls, then a lot of falling.  Not a lot of gliding happening.

This was a rare, very rare, moment of gliding.







These were far more usual.












For the really good ice skaters out there, just go to the ADVANCED ice skate, OK?  Don't go to the main one.  Why?  Because there are total and complete newbies out there, and your fancy tricks aren't safe.  Also, if you're comfy enough to be skating and chatting, and you happen to stop for chatting along the wall, you are interfering with the newbies who need the wall.  

There were some total showoffs on the ice that day; they were obviously ice skaters or hockey players (or maybe just typical Minnesotans, LOL) and a few of them had to be talked to about what they were doing.

It was run by the people involved in the ice show, so I got to chat with one of the women who had been in the show the other night.  She was really nice.

E had fun and was sore sore sore later on.


As we left I caught some pix of the room.







Reflection of windows on the shiny ceiling.







Out the window.








From there, we went to Pharoah's Palace, for the Adventure Ocean's "blacklight" show.

It was actually quite cute, though I would recommend getting there EARLY for those who have a hard time seeing in the dark.  We got there after they had turned off the lights, and I absolutely could not see.  DH was there and he saw us.  Eamon saw him and went straight there.  For me, it was as though all the lights of the world had been turned off.  Robert had to come up to get me and lead me down.  It was terrifying for me, and really embarrassing.  

The show was very cute, though a little young.  Cleverly done, too.  It's advertised for kids, but it's in a big lounge so you could go if you wanted, even if you didn't have your family with you.

From there....I think that's when I got my suntime, and the guys went and played somewhere.  Arcade?  Shuffleboard?  I don't know.  They had fun, I got a little sun (but not too much), it was all good.

E didn't want to meet the Dreamworks characters, but they were still fun to see.  Somehow this character looked exactly like he does in the animation.







Dressed for our second formal night.







I bought this pashmina onboard, and love it.  Might not go with the raspberry dress, but it kept me warmer!  Oh I really must do something about my hair.  








Sunset.












This was the error on the menu, Nancy.  The tortellini was the vegetarian item (not vegan, obviously) and they got the grain-looking V in the wrong spot.







E tried Baked Alaska.  And you can see his pack of cards there.  Kept him (and others) amused during dinner.







A funny little towel animal.







Eamon went to the kid's club this evening.  If you read the Day 6 stuff, you see that they were having Rock & Roll Night.  I knew this would be right up E's alley.

So, a few hours later, when we picked him up from the kid's club, I was not at all surprised to see him wearing a crown, indicating he had been made "King of the night".  And the girl that had been made Queen was a girl he kind of liked.  Aw, adorable.  

He had participated in everything, but it came down to the end, when, in his words, he had to "break out The Worm" to win the dance contest.  

He still has the crown.  



This was the day when I realized that I finally like reggae music as I lazed in the sunshine.  Here we had had 3 weeks of illness and exhaustion.  We'd been so miserable.  Robert had been so worried about us.  And then things turned around, we were feeling better, we were relaxing and, you know what?  Everything WAS going to be all right.  Just like the man sings.  

I'd never gotten reggae before.  Not at all.  And now I cannot wait to hear that steel drum again.*


----------



## nancy drew

bumbershoot said:


> Thanks.
> 
> There was a family next to us at dinner with 3 kids who seemed to each have a variety of food needs.  One night I noticed (I'm sure it happened each night, I just only noticed the one night) the mom looking at the regular menus and a special menu, and filling out 3 different forms.  It seemed that she was looking at the next night's offerings and she was pre-ordering for the kids.  Pretty neat!  Our server actually had me do that a few nights, because he could tell that we were veggie and I was being pretty picky what with my weird tastebuds and all.
> 
> My point in telling you this is that they seemed to be just as helpful with food as Disney is.
> 
> They did have one funky issue with the menu, where they used their "vegetarian" label on something most definitely NOT vegetarian, but I think that was just an oversight than anything sinister.



That is really good to know, that they can handle food allergies/needs.  I was just talking to someone local who said they had a horrible experience on DCL with a dairy allergy, and I was kind of shocked.  I don't really understand how it could have happened.  

And LOL at the menu!!


----------



## bumbershoot

nancy drew said:


> That is really good to know, that they can handle food allergies/needs.  I was just talking to someone local who said they had a horrible experience on DCL with a dairy allergy, and I was kind of shocked.  I don't really understand how it could have happened.
> 
> And LOL at the menu!!



Just goes to show you that one person's experience doesn't mean EVERY experience!

How's your boy doing, by the way?


----------



## woody73

bumbershoot said:


> . . . They did have one funky issue with the menu, where they used their "vegetarian" label on something most definitely NOT vegetarian, but I think that was just an oversight than anything sinister.


This reminds me of when DCL had "leeches" on the menu.  

Apparently they meant lychee, a fruit.

Woody


----------



## bumbershoot

I hadn't heard if that one, woody!  Hilarious!


----------



## nancy drew

bumbershoot said:


> Just goes to show you that one person's experience doesn't mean EVERY experience!
> 
> How's your boy doing, by the way?




That's why I always ask for fresh opinions and experiences!   Can't have too many stories, both good and bad.  Both offer the opportunity to learn.

The boy is doing well, so far.  He has a few tests to make sure this is really gone gone gone, and I feel like I will always be expecting a relapse.  I hesitate to even mention if he is doing well.  I feel like it will jinx him.  



woody73 said:


> This reminds me of when DCL had "leeches" on the menu.
> 
> Apparently they meant lychee, a fruit.
> 
> Woody



Omg.  I would laugh so hard if I saw "leeches" on a menu!


----------



## bumbershoot

nancy drew said:


> I hesitate to even mention if he is doing well.  I feel like it will jinx him.



I completely understand; forget I asked.  

ETA: say hi to both of the kids for me and Eamon!  Perhaps we'll have a HEALTHY trip that finds us both at the parks in the future.


----------



## bumbershoot

This is a video I took from the skating rink.  It's the same reflection of the windows and water on the ceiling.  Except this way you can watch the water rushing past while looking at the ceiling.  I thought it was fun.  It might make you ill.  Not sure.  








Can't you just sense the sadness as Day 7 begins?


----------



## bumbershoot

*Day 7, another At Sea day.

Relaxing, but we also had to pack and deal with the sadness of it all ending!












































Two times during this cruise I had already reserved their Dreamworks character breakfast.  The first day, we were far too tired to get up early.  I called to cancel and they said to simply not show up.  

This sort of answer used to be given at Disneyland (Blue Bayou was my specific experience with this answer) and WDW.  And now both have a charge for no-shows.  As far as I know, the official explanation was all the no-shows.  LIke it's the guests' fault.

Well, all I know is that if I call to cancel and I'm told there's no need, and to just not show up, it is NOT my responsibility or fault if they decide that no-shows are bad.  They should have gone back to the source, the CMs who weren't doing what needed to be done so the restaurants knew what was happening with their reservations.

It came as absolutely no surprise to me when, shortly after our cruise, Royal announced that there would now be a CHARGE for the Dreamworks breakfast.  Obviously, the no-shows bugged them, too.  No shows caused because their own employees told people to just not show up.

It is upsetting philosophically.  It is not upsetting in practice, because I will tell you that this character breakfast was the only thing I truly did not like on the ship.  Though to be clear, the characters were fine.  The service and the food were NOT.


On this last full day of our cruise, we were awake enough to go to the breakfast.  So we headed down to the dining room and figured out where to go.  Happened to be held back where we sat each evening.  Kind of cool, but weird to see other people sitting in "our" seats.

So we were pointed to a seat, and we sat.  And sat.  And got lonely.  And sat some more.  Hum dee dum.

Server finally comes up.  What would you like to order?

Hmm, menus, perhaps?

And he goes off snarling at some invisible other employee who didn't get us our menus.  (I sort of thought that some snarling should be at his own self, since he had to have noticed the utter lack of menus on our tables or in our hands...perhaps he thought I was going to scrapbook all three of the menus and had stolen them?  Hmm)

Eventually Robert gets coffee, I am missed.  Had to ask for it.  More snarling.  Got my coffee.  Got some "breakfast breads" which were apparently all supposed to be chocolate flavored.  They were...chemical-flavored.  Even the KID didn't like 'em.



Menus.



























I don't remember who ordered what.  It was very close to inedible.  All of it.  We ate so little and it tasted so terrible we actually had to go up to Windjammer to catch the end of their breakfast-time just to get some nutrition into us.  


In addition, they didn't explain anything to us.  Could we get anything we wanted?  One thing?  What were the guidelines?  We didn't understand.

I have since found out that we could have gone over to the buffet they had out for the normal breakfast-eaters, which, apparently, is quite good.  I didn't know we could, barely noticed it on our way in, even.  


The host was Shrek.  That meant that this was all we saw of him.



















I'm normally the photographer.  I'm not into characters.  Every so often one of them pulls me into a picture.  I normally get silently annoyed by this and have a smile that doesn't hit my eyes.

Po wanted me to be in the picture.  He grabbed me and made me be in the picture.

I don't like this odd thing that people are doing now (especially women) in groups shots where people lean down, or bend their knees, or something where they are basically bent over to some extent.  I don't know why it's being done, especially if you have taller people in back with no issues of seeing those behind...  I think there's some odd lack of self esteem, not wanting to be seen, thinking that bending over hides some part of you you don't like?  i don't know.  All I know is that I'm trying not to do it.  I didn't do it here.  Po literally PULLED me over, and I was very much off balance and he was catching me.  And it all made me smile.  Actually smile.  With eyes and everything.  I know you can't really see it.  I've got one of THOSE faces.  But this is actually a genuine smile. 








Not only was the food bad, but the interaction was very preschool-based.  Which is weird, because IMO Shrek isn't a preschool movie!  Forced marriage, even spells, birds exploding because of Fiona's voice, etc etc etc.  Doesn't scream "3 year olds should see this!" to me, and, um, I let my 3 year old watch POTC.  

But...they did "head shoulders knees and toes", which Eamon barely even remembered since it's been so long since we did that.  And some other little songy things that were very much preschool-based.  Weird.

None of us feel a need to do it again, and it's especially so now that there will be a fee.

I don't recommend it.  In case that wasn't clear.  


On the other hand, it was a great way to have my character-loving guys meet a few characters all at once and without an awful line!



In case you don't believe that we went to Windjammer to get some food after our character breakfast...one of the employees made Eamon this tiger backpack while we were there, and he had turned around on our way out of Windjammer for the picture.




*


----------



## bumbershoot

*We did some wandering, I think there was some Guest Services happening because we either needed a little cash for extra tips or were going to do the extra tips through them, not sure.  Robert went off somewhere and E and I took some pix.







He's doing math right now but saw that picture come up on photobucket, and was grabbing towards it, saying he wanted to be back there RIGHT NOW.  And then he was confused as to why I was writing a Royal trip report on the Dis.








We relaxed.  Robert sat in the shade, reading and watching Eamon play like a madman who hadn't played before.  I took pictures and sat up on the upper deck in the sunshine.







I call this the "lazy donut".  








OK apparently I didn't get anywhere near the number of pictures this day as I thought I did.    But how many pictures of my feet in the sun would you have wanted to see?  Right?  Lazed, read our books, ate, had a beverage, Eamon played, had cookies, etc etc...  Listened to more steel drum music.  Le sigh.


I don't know what was going on here, but E just labeled it "King Kung Fu".  Sounds right to me!







We saw the parade on the Promenade this evening.  My pictures are awful.  Sorry.  (and these are the best of them)






















I think I told the story, in my WDW report, about the family with the daughter dressed as Elsa?  (before I knew who Elsa was)  The husband was doing one of the races there and they were talking about a longer vacation and the cruise.

Well, while waiting either for this parade OR the night before for the pirate parade, we ran into them!  it was wild.  She had been offered large sums of money for her daughter's first-release Elsa gown again, and turned it down.  Our kids had been playing together and hadn't even realized it, somehow.  


During the cruise we had also met a nice family from the midwest, along with a couple from Yorkshire, England.  The couple weren't all that much older than me and Robert, but they were far more grown up in many ways.  Grown kids, life of luxury, etc...  They were doing a back to back and they were very fun.  I accidentally drank the last Boddington Ale on the ship, and he couldn't have more that last night because of me.  Embarrassing.




OK back to the parade.

A sign that was lit up red and looked neat to me.








This princess did NOT look as manly in real life.












































Tearful goodbyes to our tablemates, tips for people, last tours of the ship, E played up to the last minute, packing packing and more packing, etc etc etc.  All the stuff that ends a cruise.  So sad.  I tell you, I would pay people to pack for me....


Sleep.  Early arrival at PC.*


----------



## bumbershoot

*In the last few nights on the ship, the constant sales, the watches being out on tables, the frenzy of a possible bargain, finally got to us.

Robert bought a Casio G-Shock which apparently he had wanted; had had one in his 20s, got rid of it, wanted to replace it.  Reasonable, he loves it, OK.

And then the Invictas hit.  

These are HUGE watches.  They weigh so much.  They are touted as dive watches, but some of them looked more like watches for those who wear huge gold chains and that whole fashion statement.  

The last night, however...we saw some smaller-faced watches.  Robert had been infected by the "must buy something" bug.  And when we saw these smaller watches that were, oh wow, 75% off!, it was non-stop "I want".  OK that makes it sound like Robert's a child.  Eh hem.  Any reader of my reports over the years likely realizes that when it comes to buying stuff, he IS a child.  He and Eamon want want want want buy buy buy buy.  They will hold something brand newly purchased for or by them, and stop admiring it to look at something else that they absolutely MUST have.  It's...difficult, to say the least.

The Casio was the "only watch I'll need, the only one I want, promise!"  The jewelry bought in St Maarten was "the only thing I need to buy you, I understand you don't want more, Im so glad I could get this for you".  

And then the Invictas got to us.  And when I say "us" I mean I was the one that noticed the smaller-faced watches.  I shoulda kept it to myself, LOL.

Because ultimately we ended up buying one for each of us.  While purchasing them, we realized that Robert's was officially a woman's watch.  which is why the face was smaller.  But on my wrist that watch is HUGE.  My watch is so small it must have been a baby's watch.  It's a normal woman's watch, by the way, but nearly microscopic by Invicta standards.

And they have the ugliest YELLOW (yellow isn't ugly, but this version is ugly to my eyes) watch boxes.  Huge, too.  And you should see the really expensive ones, the ones that really are dive watches.  They come with lockable cases that can float.  Enormous! 

So we got them.  And got home.  And I started reading about them.  And...if you buy an Invicta that's anything more than 75% off, you've been ripped off. They NEVER sell at MSRP.  Also, many people kinda think they are gaudy.  They are sort of a known thing on cruiseships; you come off with that yellow box or yellow and grey bag...and they know you were gotten, LOL.  

Robert's was cheaper than it was on amazon...mine was more.  Guess we made out evenly.  

And hey, I have a watch now.  That isn't a GPS or HR monitoring watch.  So that's good.  *


----------



## bumbershoot

*Sad oh sadness.














This was the extension cord they had given Robert for his CPAP.  







It was crazy-long but actually needed!



I had signed up a bit late for a departure, didn't get what I wanted.  They then called our number way earlier than expected.  This led to us being outside over an hour before our driver would be there.

Called or texted him, he contacted us back saying that he was actually already on the way.  He ended up being later than he expected (still way earlier than scheduled) because of the fog.  Oh, the fog.


This was from our room earlier.

Hi Dream!  Hope you guys all had fun! (realizing that ship had been on TWO cruises while we had been one one, and the people disembarking that morning weren't the people that embarked while we embarked Freedom...kinda weird)







Their terminal.







A long way down.







Hey wait, where'd their terminal go?








And then it got worse.  Apparently the toll road out to the port was like driving through pea soup.  People were going very very slowly.  The driver said he had never seen it that bad.  

It lifted after we had been on the road awhile, but it sure was eerie!


The airport.  On Feb 2, 2014.







Snapped this shot because it was interesting, how many off-site rental places there are at MCO.  I doubt I would ever use one.  The on-sites are so easy.








And it was here that our trip home took a little turn.  A little turn called the Superbowl....


Head back over here in a half hour or so to see the END of the story.  



But that concludes the CRUISE part of this tale!  As usually I'll be here for awhile, but definitely get my attention if I'm hiding.  For example right now I have some unread, not even LOOKED at, private messages.  If they are from any of you, let me know!  Haven't looked because I'm weird pathetic, basically.   


Questions, clarifications, etc etc.

If I think of any other stories I'll let you know.  


I like Royal!  Vision of the Seas is up next in a few months.  (as is a Dream double dip, we just cannot control ourselves)  *


----------



## bumbershoot

I don't know why those pictures are sideways.  I rotated them in photobucket but it's not sticking for some reason.


----------



## debsters41

Thank you for writing the best RCCL trip report on the DIS!  Loved seeing E with the crown from being the Dancing King!

Also, thank you for the heads up on the watches and the Character Breakfast.  We love characters, too, but were on the fence about actually paying for the breakfast.  You just confirmed my suspicions, Thanks again!

I wish you very many unforgettable vacations with your family, good health, oh, and world peace!


----------



## bumbershoot

Thank you so much for your kind words, and I'm glad to be of help to you!


----------



## nancy drew

bumbershoot said:


> Someone stole miles from you?  Eep!
> 
> Well be heading to San Diego over a week before the race, a relatively shortish time in Anaheim, then back to San Diego.



Sorry, meant to reply to this earlier, but got caught up in the photos... 

Yes, somehow, someone stole all of my airline miles.  I went to check and see how many I had, and they were almost all gone.  Turned out someone somehow stole them, and United did give them back, very unceremoniously.  I'm not the Demand Something Free type, but I'm kind of shocked that they didn't really do much to reassure me that this was a fluke, or make me feel safe keeping a Mileage Plus account with them, or offer some sort of apologetic bonus miles or something.  

So, you can PM me if you don't want to put it here, but what dates are you going to be in Anaheim?  I still haven't booked anything yet, but it is not off the table.


----------



## bumbershoot

I'm flabbergasted that someone could steal miles. 

Anaheim August 28-Sep 1.  Before and after that, San Diego.  Come on out, we'll have a blast.


----------



## annmarieda

What a nice full day on board.  Dancing, skating, formal dinner and a kids party.  What fun!

Your balcony is huge!  I am not sure that it wouldn't terrify me.   I know... it is safe.  But I am a wimp.  

I am with you on the good skaters... they need to be mindful that not everyone skates that well.

I am so sorry breakfast was such a fail.... all around service to food. 

Your genuine smile with Po is quite nice. 

Sorry your trip came to an end... but then... bonus


----------



## bumbershoot

The balcony was big!  You can see how high the railing is, though.  I'm 5'3, DS is getting up there.  We would have literally had to climb over to do anything stupid (and then it's stacked outwards, so we would have landed on the balcony below, LOL).

Definite bonus.

So you're doing Disneyland Half, then TOT, and you signed up for WDW Half as well again?  Or did you go for the full?  Or am I just misremembering?  I've lost track of all trip reports, including mine until the other day as you all know, so I can't remember.   We've just got to meet up!


----------



## annmarieda

bumbershoot said:


> The balcony was big!  You can see how high the railing is, though.  I'm 5'3, DS is getting up there.  We would have literally had to climb over to do anything stupid (and then it's stacked outwards, so we would have landed on the balcony below, LOL).
> 
> Definite bonus.
> 
> So you're doing Disneyland Half, then TOT, and you signed up for WDW Half as well again?  Or did you go for the full?  Or am I just misremembering?  I've lost track of all trip reports, including mine until the other day as you all know, so I can't remember.   We've just got to meet up!




DL half, ToT, Avengers, WDW half and PHM.   I am going to scale way back for the following 12 months.  Probably the ToT and Avengers only...at least that is my plan right now.  I know I will not be doing the DL half again or the phm in 2016. 

We do have to meet up!!!  There are always local races too.


----------



## bumbershoot

That's a whole lotta races there.   

If I recall correctly you didn't get in on the Blerch, right?  I _think_ I'm doing the 10K which is not long after the DLR Half.  Am still insanely considering the You Go Girl 10K (again) the weekend after that!  (or before it?)  In other words a half then two 10Ks really close afterwards...probably certifiable if I do that.  

I had the urge to sign up for the Princess while reading of everyone's early registration tales, but it passed.  You got in already?

So glad you kept mentioning my re-do needs for January.  Because I signed up for that, assuming I don't sleep in again, I can sign us all up for next year's Avengers stuff and I'll get another coast to coast.    (I say "another" when the first still awaits in November!)

Apparently I should do a WISH journal or something.


----------



## annmarieda

bumbershoot said:


> That's a whole lotta races there.



It is and I really am not sure how it got to be so out of control.  Well, yes I suppose I kinda do.  Like with most things... one thing leads to another.   Initially it was just going to be the ToT and the PHM.  Then a gal here on dis wanted to run the DLH and I realized I wouldn't mind getting the c2c medal.  So that brought it to DLH, ToT and PHM.  Then dh decided that he didn't want to do the phm but wanted to do the donald over again.  Scrap the phm and now we look like DLH, ToT and Donald.  Then the Avengers opened.  An inaugural race that dh could get his C2C?    So now.. DLH, ToT, Avengers and Donald.  But I REALLY wanted to do the phm again.   I really thought long and hard about it and finally decided to go for it.  Then the same gal here on dis also decided she too was going to do it so it worked out well.  However, yes... lots of races and how we got to DLH, ToT, Avengers, Donald and PHM.  At one point, dh considered adding SW to his (and I probably would have at least done the 5k)  The night before early registration though, we came to our senses.



bumbershoot said:


> If I recall correctly you didn't get in on the Blerch, right?  I _think_ I'm doing the 10K which is not long after the DLR Half.  Am still insanely considering the You Go Girl 10K (again) the weekend after that!  (or before it?)  In other words a half then two 10Ks really close afterwards...probably certifiable if I do that.



Nope, didn't get into the blerch.   You Go Girl is a tough course, isn't it?  Like some long hills?  Still, I think doing both 10ks right after the dlh is probably not too insane.  I mean -it would not be unheard of to run 6 miles on the weekend, right?



bumbershoot said:


> I had the urge to sign up for the Princess while reading of everyone's early registration tales, but it passed.  You got in already?



I think the registration process sucks a lot of people in.  Have you ran the princess before?  I have done it once.  I am very excited to do it again.  I just hope I can overlook a lot of the entitled princesses who tend to flock to this race.  




bumbershoot said:


> So glad you kept mentioning my re-do needs for January.  Because I signed up for that, assuming I don't sleep in again, I can sign us all up for next year's Avengers stuff and I'll get another coast to coast.    (I say "another" when the first still awaits in November!)



I am glad you are redoing it!  I could see having it in the "annual" list of races because it really leaves the rest of the year open to get a C2C



bumbershoot said:


> Apparently I should do a WISH journal or something.



What is a WISH journal?


----------



## bumbershoot

I do get how suddenly you have a string of Disney events!  Each one seems like "Ok that's high, but I can do it" and then suddenly you've got three (for me) or 6 (for you) in a row.  I personally try not to do the math, LOL.

You Go Girl...I thought it was tough at the time, but I got a decent (for me) time on that.  12 minute mile...for me, not bad at all.  The medal is a necklace (and I wasn't expecting a finisher's medal at all so it was an extra bonus).  OK a necklace that I wouldn't necessarily wear, but still, cute.

I haven't done princess.  And the princess thing...just not my style.  I think I'll wait until I actually enjoy a Disney race before I surround myself with tutus. 

It does leave the year open that is for sure!

Down in the W.I.S.H. forum, where the events/competition pages are, there's a journaling spot.  Figure I could maybe write about preparations for all these "runcations" there.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi Molly!

Every time I look at the pictures of the cruise ships I am moved at the size of them. They are amazing big! Wow!


I am considering walking in the Tinkerbell 5k next May. I am not really sure that we are going to do it. Scotty jogs and rides a bike so I know he will be off and running while I walk. I am not really sure that I want to walk alone. You know?


----------



## annmarieda

bumbershoot said:


> I do get how suddenly you have a string of Disney events!  Each one seems like "Ok that's high, but I can do it" and then suddenly you've got three (for me) or 6 (for you) in a row.  I personally try not to do the math, LOL.



  I was like  I have 6???  I had to go back and look.




bumbershoot said:


> You Go Girl...I thought it was tough at the time, but I got a decent (for me) time on that.  12 minute mile...for me, not bad at all.  The medal is a necklace (and I wasn't expecting a finisher's medal at all so it was an extra bonus).  OK a necklace that I wouldn't necessarily wear, but still, cute.



I think I still feel it would be tough for me.  I don't like hills.



bumbershoot said:


> I haven't done princess.  And the princess thing...just not my style.  I think I'll wait until I actually enjoy a Disney race before I surround myself with tutus.



Somehow, I had a feeling you felt that way. 



bumbershoot said:


> Down in the W.I.S.H. forum, where the events/competition pages are, there's a journaling spot.  Figure I could maybe write about preparations for all these "runcations" there.



That is a good idea!


----------



## bumbershoot

Gotta tell you...if I had a job and that job let me take time off through the year?  I'd do them ALL.    Even Princess.  Despite the tutu overload.  

(sidenote: a rundisney article 2 weeks ago showed a woman in a green tutu that ALMOST made me want one...but I could tell that it was going way up in back, and having run behind a woman whose tutu was going way too high in back on St Paddy's Day, I don't want that to be me)


----------



## kaoden39

bumbershoot said:


> Gotta tell you...if I had a job and that job let me take time off through the year?  I'd do them ALL.    Even Princess.  Despite the tutu overload.
> 
> (sidenote: a rundisney article 2 weeks ago showed a woman in a green tutu that ALMOST made me want one...but I could tell that it was going way up in back, and having run behind a woman whose tutu was going way too high in back on St Paddy's Day, I don't want that to be me)




The visions this invokes are quite interesting!


----------



## bumbershoot

kaoden39 said:


> The visions this invokes are quite interesting!



She was wearing running shorts underneath. What a silly thing for me to leave out of the story.  Sorry to mislead and get those images into the minds of my friends!


----------



## annmarieda

bumbershoot said:


> Gotta tell you...if I had a job and that job let me take time off through the year?  I'd do them ALL.    Even Princess.  Despite the tutu overload.
> 
> (sidenote: a rundisney article 2 weeks ago showed a woman in a green tutu that ALMOST made me want one...but I could tell that it was going way up in back, and having run behind a woman whose tutu was going way too high in back on St Paddy's Day, I don't want that to be me)




I think I just need to live closer... that would make a weekend trip much more doable. 

As for the tutu... they come in all different lengths, but I kinda feel like they only look good on certain body types.  Mine is just not one of them.


----------



## kaoden39

bumbershoot said:


> She was wearing running shorts underneath. What a silly thing for me to leave out of the story.  Sorry to mislead and get those images into the minds of my friends!




Honestly, I didn't think about shorts or no shorts. I just pictured the high movement of the tutu. That would distract me no matter what.


----------



## bumbershoot

annmarieda said:


> I think I just need to live closer... that would make a weekend trip much more doable.
> 
> As for the tutu... they come in all different lengths, but I kinda feel like they only look good on certain body types.  Mine is just not one of them.



But..closer to which park?  

I bet you would look amazing in a tutu!




kaoden39 said:


> Honestly, I didn't think about shorts or no shorts. I just pictured the high movement of the tutu. That would distract me no matter what.



Oh thank goodness.  And yes, the movement is distracting.  But the thing that gets me the most about them is if a taller woman is wearing a very poofy one, and I'm trying to pass her (say, if I'm on the "run" part of my "run/walk" and she's on the "walk" part) at a normal distance, her tutu which goes beyond a normal distance between her body and mine ends up hitting my arm.  And tutu material is rather scratchy, and I am a sensitive little snowflake, LOL.  

Also, a really irritable jogger.

I pity my brother (for DL Half) and my buddy (for W&D).  Seriously.  I should have them talk with my teammates from college, to find out what a whiner-butt I can be.

Or maybe I can grow up and try to keep it all inside.

(the second to last paragraph I started singing "do you wanna build a snowman" in my head because of "buddy" turning into "we used to be best buddies" in my head.

and in the last paragraph I started singing the "Let It Go" song because of the conceal, don't reveal lyrics.  

Frozen really gets into your head!)



ETA: Robert's gone back to the UK.  Sigh.  Today was a weirdly gloomy day (while being really hot still), sort of nostalgic though for what I don't know (maybe for living in South Carolina when I was young and even more naive or something), and just not a great day to start his trip.  But as we got to the airport I checked email (he was driving) and we had been invited to a friend's pool for the afternoon, so that was nice.  But again, weird day.  

Non-gloomy, though...I was able to hand down a bunch of Eamon's stuff to a friend of mine AND I met her son!  E's last carseat/booster, some "step 1" books, a whole bunch of clothes including many pajamas...so excited about that.


----------



## annmarieda

bumbershoot said:


> But..closer to which park?



Well, now that is the question isn't it. I suppose since I love the WDW races I would say east coast.  I guess we live close enough for a weekend trip now... just not sure how well I will end up liking the DLR races.




bumbershoot said:


> I bet you would look amazing in a tutu!



Oh, well thank you - but no.  I have tiny hips and thighs but a large perpetual pregnant belly.  You can draw a straight line down from my armpits... so when I put on a tutu it jets out in a funny way due to my belly and no rump.


----------



## bumbershoot

So I hear the princess is now attached to a Castaway Cay Challenge, eh?


----------



## kaoden39

You have been having some warm temperatures up there haven't you. I bet you were glad to pass on E's things. When my kids were younger there was a network of us that were able to pass things around. It was great for all of us. Recycle, reuse.


----------



## annmarieda

bumbershoot said:


> So I hear the princess is now attached to a Castaway Cay Challenge, eh?



Yep.  Too bad I don't have more time or money... would be fun to try some day.


----------



## bumbershoot

kaoden39 said:


> You have been having some warm temperatures up there haven't you. I bet you were glad to pass on E's things. When my kids were younger there was a network of us that were able to pass things around. It was great for all of us. Recycle, reuse.



So hot.  So few houses have air conditioning.

Only nice thing is that maybe we'll actually look like we had a summer at the end of summer!  A little bit tanned, perhaps the hair will be a bit brighter (mine and E's at least...DH's black hair doesn't really change in the sun LOL)...



annmarieda said:


> Yep.  Too bad I don't have more time or money... would be fun to try some day.



Let them work the kinks out first, that's what I usually say.


----------



## heaven2dc

I can't believe I found your Royal Caribbean cruise TR the same day I was looking into some deals for November 2015 for an Eastern Caribbean cruise aboard one of the RC ships!

I thoroughly enjoyed reading your TR!  I learned so much and loved your writing style!  I am trying to convince my entire family to take a cruise next year but knew DCL was way out of our budget (twice the cost) then I stumbled upon the "get 2nd passenger 50% off".  I think it sealed the deal lol  I pitched it to my family on FB saying we could sail out of Baltimore, MD saving airfare (half of my family lives near MD) and we could take a 10-day cruise (oceanview) for approx $625/person (I broke it down to about $45 per person per month that they would have to save for the trip over the next 14 mos).   

Anyways enough of me..... loved your pics and loved your family's cruising style.  Perfect for our family.  Coco Cay seems to have so much more to see than other private islands.  I've only gone on one cruise aboard the Grand Princess (western Caribbean) in October 2001 so I can't compare different getaways but seems like Coco Cay had a lot going on but still peaceful.  So pretty and natural 

Thanks for sharing your trip with us!  Sorry that you all were feeling so bad at the beginning but looks like the cruise was a perfect way to recoup


----------



## Breezy_Carol

Thank you for this great trip report.  

DH and I have planned our first cruise ever for the end of October 2014 for our 30th anniversary.  We are doing the western Caribbean so different ports of call but I loved seeing the ship and reading all the information that you scanned in.  Being total newbies, this helped a lot.



angiwright said:


> Subscribing!  Can't wait to hear more, and thanks for adding the great pics!!   We are a family of 5 booked on Freedom this October.  We have only sailed DCL and are excited to see what RC is like!!


When are you going?  We depart 10/26/14.


----------



## bumbershoot

heaven2dc said:


> I can't believe I found your Royal Caribbean cruise TR the same day I was looking into some deals for November 2015 for an Eastern Caribbean cruise aboard one of the RC ships!
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed reading your TR!  I learned so much and loved your writing style!  I am trying to convince my entire family to take a cruise next year but knew DCL was way out of our budget (twice the cost) then I stumbled upon the "get 2nd passenger 50% off".  I think it sealed the deal lol  I pitched it to my family on FB saying we could sail out of Baltimore, MD saving airfare (half of my family lives near MD) and we could take a 10-day cruise (oceanview) for approx $625/person (I broke it down to about $45 per person per month that they would have to save for the trip over the next 14 mos).
> 
> Anyways enough of me..... loved your pics and loved your family's cruising style.  Perfect for our family.  Coco Cay seems to have so much more to see than other private islands.  I've only gone on one cruise aboard the Grand Princess (western Caribbean) in October 2001 so I can't compare different getaways but seems like Coco Cay had a lot going on but still peaceful.  So pretty and natural
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip with us!  Sorry that you all were feeling so bad at the beginning but looks like the cruise was a perfect way to recoup



OH, a 10 day, how amazing!  

Because of how Coco is, to me it feels more private than the big long expanse of beach on Castaway.  OK I know Castaway bends and there's the Pelican Plunge area, but honestly I've never been there!  We get a lounger and just plant ourselves and don't explore.  So far.  

But Coco has the little inlets, and you have to go wandering to see the other inlets.  The slide thing looks neat (it's not in the water but it has water on it) and the inflatables in the water look neat.  We like relaxing more than spending more money to play, but I bet once DS gets older he will use his allowance to have teenage fun over there.  

I know I mentioned the roosters, and it's just so neat to hear/see them.  The foliage is neat, too.





Breezy_Carol said:


> Thank you for this great trip report.
> 
> DH and I have planned our first cruise ever for the end of October 2014 for our 30th anniversary.  We are doing the western Caribbean so different ports of call but I loved seeing the ship and reading all the information that you scanned in.  Being total newbies, this helped a lot.
> 
> When are you going?  We depart 10/26/14.



Glad you liked it!  

Our Royal cruise is 10/18.  It's on Vision, though.  That will be our smallest ship...I'm a little nervous about that but I'm sure it will be great.  I liked the promenade on Freedom so much (and don't remember what Radiance was like other than GORGEOUS) so I'm trying to wrap my mind around the lack of promenade on Vision...  

Have fun and happy anniversary!  (our 11th is tomorrow!)


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

I read the whole report last night and this afternoon. I absolutely loved it!  Your writing style is so fun and I like your smart aleck attitude. 

We've done 3 DCL cruises and are considering RCI, either Oasis or Quantum class. The one thing we love about DCL is all the family activities, trivia, the quest, crafts etc. did you find RCI has a lot of that type of stuff?  I didn't see a lot of it in your pictures but I read the whole report on my iPhone, so it's possible I may have missed it. 

It sounds like you do some awesome vacays, very cool. We just recently started cruising and are do totally hooked.


----------



## bumbershoot

Club Disney Chandler said:


> I read the whole report last night and this afternoon. I absolutely loved it!  Your writing style is so fun and I like your smart aleck attitude.
> 
> We've done 3 DCL cruises and are considering RCI, either Oasis or Quantum class. The one thing we love about DCL is all the family activities, trivia, the quest, crafts etc. did you find RCI has a lot of that type of stuff?  I didn't see a lot of it in your pictures but I read the whole report on my iPhone, so it's possible I may have missed it.
> 
> It sounds like you do some awesome vacays, very cool. We just recently started cruising and are do totally hooked.



Thanks!  

We have been doing some pretty cool vacations.  That's all going to have to slow down because my MIL's health is failing and she absolutely positively refuses any sort of assisted living etc, so someone has to find a space for her, and "tag, we're it!"  Alas, we live in a condo with no room.  Which means...home ownership is on the horizon.  Le sigh.  We've had a great, long run at happily renting and never worrying about a washer and dryer or a roof or anything at all...  And now we have to join most of our peers in mowing lawns and planting flowers and wondering why the water heater is acting weird.  

But first we have to find a place that has suitable space for us all (and, as she has ordered, that we will still be happy with later on down the road).


I think that because we weren't really up to all the family stuff like that, we didn't notice it.  Our kidlet had fun in the clubs once he started going, and until then he was really only interested in the arcade.  They did crafts in the kid's club, I know that.  He has a pillowcase and a bandana that were decorated there.  

Maybe check out my scans of the Compasses when you're on your computer and you'll see more stuff than we took part in?  I can't guaranteed that there's anything listed, but it's a possibility.

(we aren't really into that stuff on DCL either, FWIW)


----------

